# Tissot Visodate Heritage Collection



## jedge76

Hello everyone,

I've been searching the web for a particular watch and found these forums. Seems like there are a lot of well-informed people here. My first post in this forum is in regards to the Tissot Visodate watch from their Heritage collection. The exact watch I am looking for is here: Tissot

I have searched around a lot and haven't been able to locate a trust worthy seller anywhere that carries that watch. I asked my local Tissot jeweler and they told me the Visodate had been discontinued. Does anyone else know if this is true? And more importantly, do any of you know where I could find this watch? I've only seen them from some online dealers that I really don't trust.

Thanks for any help!

--Joe


----------



## Eeeb

If it is on the website, it is probably not discontinued. However, a quick call to Tissot will provide a definitive answer. If the answer is it is still available, any AD should be able to order it. However, I do not understand your statement that you can not find a trust worthy seller. A quick google shows a number of them.


----------



## jedge76

Thank you Eeeb for weighing in. I guess I just am not sure which online sites are legit. I have seen a lot of scary reviews for several sites. Are there any that you'd recommend? I've seen them all probably, maybe I just can't decipher which of them is the most reliable. Thanks again.


----------



## JSpav

The model is current and you might try Welcome to Tissot, which displays it at $US650


----------



## jedge76

JSpav said:


> The model is current and you might try Welcome to Tissot, which displays it at $US650


Thank you J. I will look through that site.


----------



## jedge76

Ok, here's a site I found. What do you think? T019.430.16.031.01 TISSOT T-Heritage Visodate Automatic Men Watch -


----------



## Mr Fjeld

jedge76 said:


> Ok, here's a site I found. What do you think? T019.430.16.031.01 TISSOT T-Heritage Visodate Automatic Men Watch -


Hi jedge76, I happen to own this beauty.









I think it's even better in the flesh and I'm surprised it doesn't cost more. It's certainly a classic looking watch at a fair price! I should perhaps warn you that the watch has already gone through a change and the watch depicted in the link you provide is the first model. The case has been altered slightly. The details are well explained here so follow this link and see this fabulous review by a someone called Teeritz. This review actually made me curious about the Visodate and I decided to buy it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tiss...tion-automatic-review-459020-post3390538.html


----------



## jedge76

Mr Fjeld said:


> Hi jedge76, I happen to own this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 413082
> 
> 
> I think it's even better in the flesh and I'm surprised it doesn't cost more. It's certainly a classic looking watch at a fair price! I should perhaps warn you that the watch has already gone through a change and the watch depicted in the link you provide is the first model. The case has been altered slightly. The details are well explained here so follow this link and see this fabulous review by a someone called Teeritz. This review actually made me curious about the Visodate and I decided to buy it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tiss...tion-automatic-review-459020-post3390538.html


I love the small detail of the Sunday red letters. I guess it's a small thing, but it's that kind of thing that drew me to this watch. It's very simple and still unique. Thanks for sharing that Mr Fjeld! I read the review from this forum, which is very thorough BTW, and it makes me more sure about the Visodate. Thanks again !


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Looking forward to your future pictures of the Visodate  Happy hunting!


----------



## jedge76

Mr Fjeld said:


> Looking forward to your future pictures of the Visodate  Happy hunting!


Appreciate it! Another member PM'd me yesterday to suggest an authorized Tissot dealer that happens to be in my neck of the woods. All of the feedback on this store was perfect, the price was just right and the proximity fit...so I ordered the Visodate and it will be here tomorrow. It's going to be a long day at work anticipating the arrival of the Tissot! Pictures forthcoming!

Thanks again to all of the nice, knowledgeable people on this forum for your feedback and guidance!


----------



## paul55

Wow - Gentlemen, I think you've just found me my next watch!  Thanks for that review link.

Time for me to visit my local AD and see if I can check this out in person. I rather like the old style lugs, though. But the current version still looks great.

jedge, good luck getting yours, and be sure to come back with some pics!


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Wow - Gentlemen, I think you've just found me my next watch!  Thanks for that review link.
> 
> Time for me to visit my local AD and see if I can check this out in person. I rather like the old style lugs, though. But the current version still looks great.
> 
> jedge, good luck getting yours, and be sure to come back with some pics!


I can't wait for tomorrow! And pics are definitely on their way. There sure has been a change in my attitude since joining this forum--I talked to my local AD twice in person and they were supposed to call me back...never did. So with all the great suggestions in this thread and through PM's, all kinds of new options became available. Anyhow, I am very thankful to everyone here.

Hope you find the watch you are looking for Paul. Thanks for the kind words! What dial and case of the Vissodate is calling your name? I went with the silver face. I, too, like the lug style on the early version. As you mentioned, it wasn't a deal breaker by a long shot. BTW, isn't that one of the most helpful and thorough reviews you have ever read? Great stuff.

Thanks again to everyone. I hope to post on here often.

--Joe


----------



## fungus

I have recently purchased the T019.430.16.031.01 Silver Face and it's such a cool retro timepiece!

However, I reckon the original design (with the lugs) do look a bit more appealing. Am thinking of getting that too but may be difficult to find. Heard that this is sought after since it has been discontinued....
*
*


----------



## jedge76

fungus said:


> I have recently purchased the T019.430.16.031.01 Silver Face and it's such a cool retro timepiece!
> 
> However, I reckon the original design (with the lugs) do look a bit more appealing. Am thinking of getting that too but may be difficult to find. Heard that this is sought after since it has been discontinued....
> *
> *


It would be interesting to see how many of the earlier Visodate Heritage are out there. I can't imagine too many, as you mentioned. Mine arrived today and I can't stop looking at all the cool details. I guess this is considered a "dress watch", but it sure isn't leaving my arm unless I'm doing something like yard work!! Everyone knows what it looks like of course, but I hope to put photos up sometime this weekend.

Good luck with your search, fungus. Post if you come across that version.

--Joe


----------



## Mr Fjeld

jedge76 said:


> It would be interesting to see how many of the earlier Visodate Heritage are out there. I can't imagine too many, as you mentioned. Mine arrived today and I can't stop looking at all the cool details. I guess this is considered a "dress watch", but it sure isn't leaving my arm unless I'm doing something like yard work!! Everyone knows what it looks like of course, but I hope to put photos up sometime this weekend.
> 
> Good luck with your search, fungus. Post if you come across that version.
> 
> --Joe


Congratulations Joe  Wear it in good health.
I use mine all the time and also when mowing the lawn, shoveling snow etc. And as you say, it's perfect for more formal occasions.


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> Hope you find the watch you are looking for Paul. Thanks for the kind words! What dial and case of the Vissodate is calling your name? I went with the silver face. I, too, like the lug style on the early version. As you mentioned, it wasn't a deal breaker by a long shot. BTW, isn't that one of the most helpful and thorough reviews you have ever read? Great stuff.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone. I hope to post on here often.
> 
> --Joe


Hey, Joe-

Congrats on your new Visodate!

And let's add another one to this party - I picked up one today as well:-!

Got a great AD/watchmaker in town here who had a beautiful black one. Now he doesn't have one ;-)

Ran around to three other places looking to see the silver one, but nobody had one. That made my decision easy - and I was leaning towards the black anyway, since I just bought a silver-faced watch. I suspect if I ever find a silver one though, I may end up with two.

I absolutely love it - I can't believe what a bargain this watch is. And my dealer even sweetened the price a bit.

Here are a few quick and dirty pics...

Thanks for tipping me off about this watch - and thanks, Mr Fjeld for pointing us to that great review!

Cheers!


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Wow Paul, that's a beautiful watch! Congratulations, I have to say that just looking at your pictures makes me want to get one myself. It really looks very good dressed in black 

Wear it in good health!

Christian


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Looks very nice in black.....enjoy


----------



## jedge76

Thank you, Mr Fjeld! I appreciate the kind words.

Paul, I happened upon the same watch yesterday at an AD just outside of the town I live in. I hadn't seen the black dial in person before and was really blown away. What a beautiful watch! I am glad I bought the silver, but now I have an itchin' to get the back dial. I don't think I could choose between either variation, both of them are real lookers. It's a great feeling to search and search and then finally find what you're looking for. Awesome photos and beautiful watch.


----------



## paul55

Thanks, guys!

Had my AD had both the black and the silver, it would have been a difficult choice indeed. He did have the gold one with the silver face, and I seriously considered that as well - though I'm not often a fan of gold watches as they come off a bit dressier than I want to for my day to day wear.

On the other hand, I work with a guy who has a gold Seiko with a black face, and every time I see it, I'm drawn to it. I've seen photos of the Visodate in that configuration, and it looks amazing.

To my eyes, Tissot really hit a home run with this design. It's a wonderful synergy of modern minimalism and retro flavor. I hope they keep it in their line for a long time, as I definitely feel I'll be needing another. ;-)

Paul


----------



## jedge76

I completely agree with you Paul...all of those variations work for me. I really like the white dial/silver case and the black dial/silver case, but I also saw the gold trim yesterday and was really intriqued considering I'm usually not into the gold look, as you mentioned. 

This is definitely a home run of a watch. I was also looking at some vintage Omega Seamasters, Waltham's, Elgin's, Tissot's, Bulova's, and even older Breitling's, etc. and then found the Visodate. I just couldn't get over the tasteful manner in which this watch was designed. I think this thread is a testament to what we are saying. I'm just some guy who is a new member on a very knowledgeable and thorough web forum...now this thread is 20+ posts in. I know, a lot of the posts are me drooling over the Tissot, but still! It's a great watch. You made a great choice. I really love the black. I just wish you hadn't posted those photos b/c now I'm jonesin' for a black dial Visodate!! lol


----------



## jedge76

I'm not sure how to describe it, but I've been noticing that there is a "rattling" sound coming from my watch whenever I move my wrist/hand/arm. Iwould characterize the sound as It seems to me that it would be the rotor moving back and forth as my wrist angle changes or moves. It's strange b/c I don't remember it sounding like this when I first got it, so I figured I'd run it by any of you that have the Visodate or other automatic watches. I'm going to run it by my local AD, but wanted to see if anyone could give me an idea of what's going on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> I'm not sure how to describe it, but I've been noticing that there is a "rattling" sound coming from my watch whenever I move my wrist/hand/arm. Iwould characterize the sound as It seems to me that it would be the rotor moving back and forth as my wrist angle changes or moves. It's strange b/c I don't remember it sounding like this when I first got it, so I figured I'd run it by any of you that have the Visodate or other automatic watches. I'm going to run it by my local AD, but wanted to see if anyone could give me an idea of what's going on. Thanks in advance!


I can't say I've noticed anything like that, Joe. Do you have to move it near your ear to hear it? Or just during normal day to day activity?


----------



## jedge76

Thanks, Paul, for responding. No, I don't have to move it close to me at all. I can hear it at arms length fairly easily. It's not earth shattering, but sounds like a muted baby rattle (I guess?). It's not overwhelming, it just seems like something I would've noticed earlier, but I just can't recall for sure. It's starting to make my stomach turn with worry!! lol It seems like something with the rotor, whether normal or not.


----------



## paul55

I'm definitely not getting anything like that. I'd be concerned, too. Sounds like a trip to the AD is definitely in order. Maybe your hearing's more acute than mine, and he'll just put your mind at rest - otherwise he'll no doubt make it right.

They must be pretty reliable - I found out my AD sells them with their own 5 yr warranty, on top of Tissot's. They wouldn't do that if they didn't last. And he's a watchmaker, so he ought to know.


----------



## jedge76

Good point about the AD. I would consider my hearing to be average. I'm _pretty _sure that sound is new.

This past weekend I took my wife to get a battery installed in her watch and found out the place was an AD of Tissot. He had 3 Visodates in stock, whereas the 1st AD in town I went to had none (they neglected to return my calls three times in regards to ordering the watch I wanted). Anyhow, I had no idea the jeweler we went to this past weekend carried Tissot. I felt kind of bad for not checking with him first, but it's a small shop in amongst a million other small shops and kind of resembles a needle in the hay stack. After no response from the 1st jeweler here in town, I ended up ordering from Gideon's Jewelry in Glendora Hills, CA, which is about 3 hours from me and carried a top rating from the BBB. They're legit, but not local. I like local and am not sure how the local guy will respond to any questions I present. Live and learn. I'm going to get a hold of Gideon's tomorrow after a visit to my local AD and see if they'll replace it outright considering I've had the watch for only 5 days--if there is definitely a problem with the watch. I have done NOTHING extreme with this watch on. Believe me! lol I guess the best bet is to make a trip to the guy I here in town and go from there.

Again, thanks for your quick, thoughtful replies, Paul. I rambled here a bit and am sorry for that. Thanks again!

--Joe

P.S. Oh, and there is a 2 year international warranty plus an extra year from Gideon's.


----------



## jedge76

One more thing, Paul. I saw the black dial/silver case version that you have at the jeweler I was telling you about and it is unreal in person! The website just doesn't do it justice as I was blown away when I saw it in the flesh.


----------



## paul55

If your local is a good guy, he'll likely give you his opinion anyway. What's Gideon's return policy like? Could you just return it for a refund and buy one from your local AD if it needs replacing? Just a thought...

Sorry to hear you're having issues, hope you get it squared away soon!


----------



## jedge76

They have a 16 day return policy, minus a 10% restocking fee. Maybe I can get the 10% waived and go with the local guy. Thanks so much, Paul! Good advice.


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> One more thing, Paul. I saw the black dial/silver case version that you have at the jeweler I was telling you about and it is unreal in person! The website just doesn't do it justice as I was blown away when I saw it in the flesh.


The website doesn't do any of them justice!  If it weren't for member's photos here, I would have completely missed it. They look rather mundane in Tissot's photos. I can't stop looking at mine. 

I still think I'll likely get a silver one too, for a little variety. Even though I have other watches that are being ignored now.


----------



## jedge76

That's exactly how I feel--checking the time has never been so exciting as I can't stop looking at it! Now I'm on the war path for the black dial. We'll see how things work out with the one I have now, but I would be in a very difficult place if I had to choose between those 2 options, or even the gold case/black dial. Such a great watch. Have a great night, Paul! You've been immensely helpful. A pneumatic tube to heaven is in store for you! lol


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> That's exactly how I feel--checking the time has never been so exciting as I can't stop looking at it! Now I'm on the war path for the black dial. We'll see how things work out with the one I have now, but I would be in a very difficult place if I had to choose between those 2 options, or even the gold case/black dial. Such a great watch. Have a great night, Paul! You've been immensely helpful. A pneumatic tube to heaven is in store for you! lol


Lol - thanks! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Omegaman100

Boy! I wish I knew where to get this model shown here in the States, so far I have not had much luck! I would even buy one overseas if possible. Any suggestions? I have the gold and white dial and just love it but would like to have this version too.


----------



## jedge76

Omegaman100 said:


> Boy! I wish I knew where to get this model shown here in the States, so far I have not had much luck! I would even buy one overseas if possible. Any suggestions? I have the gold and white dial and just love it but would like to have this version too.


Hey Omegaman, I bought mine from a reputable business online. I did a lot of research on the store, including a customer service feedback rating sponsored by the Better Business Bureau. I had a problem with the watch itself as you can see from the above posts, but they told me to send it back to them and they would make things right. They have all for models at a good price. PM me or let me know if you're interested and I'd be happy to pass the business' name along to you. Take care!

--Joe


----------



## paul55

Omegaman100 said:


> Boy! I wish I knew where to get this model shown here in the States, so far I have not had much luck! I would even buy one overseas if possible. Any suggestions? I have the gold and white dial and just love it but would like to have this version too.


Hi, Omegaman,

Tissot has a store locator on their website here. There seem to be quite a lot of Authorized Dealers around. I live in a fairly large urban area, and there are 4 within about 15 miles of me. Be careful about buying online - many online dealers are not ADs, and you won't get warranty service if you buy from them.

I saw the watch you have when I bought mine - it's very beautiful as well. I debated back and forth between the two before buying the black. I'm happy with the choice I made, but I still think I want a silver dialed one as well. I just love the design so much, I almost want all 4. ;-)

Good luck with your search!


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> Hey Omegaman, I bought mine from a reputable business online. I did a lot of research on the store, including a customer service feedback rating sponsored by the Better Business Bureau. I had a problem with the watch itself as you can see from the above posts, but they told me to send it back to them and they would make things right. They have all for models at a good price. PM me or let me know if you're interested and I'd be happy to pass the business' name along to you. Take care!
> 
> --Joe


Hey, Joe-

Glad to hear you're getting taken care of. Did you have anyone listen to it? Or did they just say it was best to exchange it?


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Hey, Joe-
> 
> Glad to hear you're getting taken care of. Did you have anyone listen to it? Or did they just say it was best to exchange it?


Hey Paul,

I called them and they told me to send it in so they could verify that something is wrong. I understand that, so they're going to go over it and then exchange for the same watch once they are sure it's defective. I have a friend, who has a nice collection of automatics, and he said there's no way that sound was normal. I didn't think it was just the usual noises in my head! lol Thanks for asking and I'll post an update soon--I hope.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Jedge, I hope your watch is back soon or replaced if necessary. It's a wonderful watch with a common and good ETA movement so once the problem is sorted your watch should last a long time with the proper service every 5 years.


----------



## jedge76

Mr Fjeld said:


> Jedge, I hope your watch is back soon or replaced if necessary. It's a wonderful watch with a common and good ETA movement so once the problem is sorted your watch should last a long time with the proper service every 5 years.


Thanks, Mr Fjeld. I think it was a fluke and the AD I'm dealing with is very good with their customer service from what I've experienced and researched. Isn't the movement in the Tissot the same as many other more expensive brands like Omega? I thought I read that the Swatch Group provides movements for many watch makers (Longines, too?). Waiting is definitely the hardest part! I keep looking at my wrist to no avail and it feels naked. lol Thanks again!

--Joe

P.S. Are there any activities that should be avoided when wearing the Tissot that may cause damage from a lack of a shock absorption system? I ride an old English made 1973 Raleigh Superbe from time to time (a vintage, slow-paced bike) and was wondering if something like that is bad for the watch, maybe even damaging it. Not sure.


----------



## teeritz

It's a phenomenal watch for the money, gang. And paul55, great photos of the black dialled model. Looks very slick. Thanks too, btw, for the kind comments about my review. It really became a labour of love, but it was easy to write because it's such a great watch.


----------



## paul55

teeritz said:


> It's a phenomenal watch for the money, gang. And paul55, great photos of the black dialled model. Looks very slick. Thanks too, btw, for the kind comments about my review. It really became a labour of love, but it was easy to write because it's such a great watch.


Thanks, teeritz! It's a very photogenic watch - I'm delighted with it.


----------



## diliger

Here's mine, excellent, beautiful, value for money. Cant stop looking the flow of the hand










con: no antireflective coating, the Tissot leather band is a joke, no lume (bad for me, i know its a dress watch), still +10sec after 4 months (dont wear it often)


----------



## paul55

diliger said:


> Here's mine, excellent, beautiful, value for money. Cant stop looking the flow of the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con: no antireflective coating, the Tissot leather band is a joke, no lume (bad for me, i know its a dress watch), still +10sec after 4 months (dont wear it often)


Very nice, diliger!

Actually, when I bought this watch, the lack of lume was one of the things I liked about it. All my others have lume, but lately I've come to admire the look of clean metalwork on the dials of watches without it. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jedge76

I'm really liking the black dial variant. Very nice.

I received my watch back today with no problems. The jeweler from the AD I bought it from and a local AD both said there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. I've never had an automatic before and I think the noob part of me over reacted. But at least it's checked out and back on my wrist. 

Anyone else think the leather band on the Visodate cheap? I'm not saying I do, just curious what others think of the band. Anyone planning on replacing the band and, if so, what would you replace it with?


----------



## paul55

Glad to hear you got it back and everything checked out OK, Joe!

I don't have a problem with the strap - but then I don't have much experience with leather straps to compare it to. All my others are metal or canvas. I do like the clasp with the nice retro logo, though. Don't know if that could be transferred to another strap or not.


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Glad to hear you got it back and everything checked out OK, Joe!
> 
> I don't have a problem with the strap - but then I don't have much experience with leather straps to compare it to. All my others are metal or canvas. I do like the clasp with the nice retro logo, though. Don't know if that could be transferred to another strap or not.


Thanks Paul! It was a long week waiting for the watch to come back. It's keeping great time and looking good...wish I could say the same for myself!

I happen to like the leather strap, too. Like you, I have very little to compare it to. It seems to fit with the dial and case very well. I saw a previous comment and was curious what others thought.


----------



## jedge76

I've finally gotten around to photographing my watch. I really wanted to do it on a Sunday. I really love that red SUN day/date. It's one of the details that really drew my eye to this watch. Sorry that you can see my hand at the 6 o'clock marker!


----------



## Maine

Congrats. That's a really good looking watch


----------



## jedge76

Maine said:


> Congrats. That's a really good looking watch


Thanks Maine!


----------



## Spqrdx

Here's mine with a Toshi strap. Love it!


----------



## jedge76

Spqrdx said:


> Here's mine with a Toshi strap. Love it!


Thanks for posting this photo! I've been curious what a different strap would look like on the Visodate and I have to say it looks great. The band goes nicely with the black dial for sure. I like the original band, but the Toshi sure looks good!


----------



## Mr Fjeld

jedge76 said:


> I've finally gotten around to photographing my watch. I really wanted to do it on a Sunday. I really love that red SUN day/date. It's one of the details that really drew my eye to this watch. Sorry that you can see my hand at the 6 o'clock marker!


Very nice Jedge


----------



## jedge76

Thank you Mr Fjeld! It was definitely worth the money.


----------



## paul55

jedge76 said:


> I've finally gotten around to photographing my watch. I really wanted to do it on a Sunday. I really love that red SUN day/date. It's one of the details that really drew my eye to this watch. Sorry that you can see my hand at the 6 o'clock marker!


Very nice photo, Joe. I still have yet to see that version in person. Maybe it's good for my wallet that I haven't. 

Here's mine with a little red.


----------



## paul55

Spqrdx said:


> Here's mine with a Toshi strap. Love it!


That's a very nice looking strap. Great looking combination!


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Very nice photo, Joe. I still have yet to see that version in person. Maybe it's good for my wallet that I haven't.
> 
> Here's mine with a little red.


Thanks a lot Paul! That black dial version just doesn't get old. It makes me salivate every time I see it, both in your photos and at my local AD. It might be a good idea for you not to seek out the white dial, just for your financial good! lol I really would love to have both :think: That is a distinct possibility. I really love this watch.


----------



## jedge76

I have a question and figured this would be as good a place as any...does the rotor have to move all the way around 360 degrees in order to wind the watch? Or does the watch wind each time no matter how far, or in what direction, the rotor moves? For example, a 1/4 of a turn in either direction. Thanks in advance! 

--Joe


----------



## paul55

Hi Joe,

I'm pretty sure it's bi-directional, and that it doesn't have to go anywhere near 360 degrees, but I don't know if there's a minimum threshold as to how many degrees it has to turn to accomplish anything. I believe there's a sort of ratcheting mechanism, and it would have to move at least one tooth's worth of distance. But I'm a long way from understanding how these things work.

There are definitely people here who know, but you might have better luck in the General forum, as you'd reach a larger group than us Visodate fans.

I'll wager teeritz might know, though.


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's bi-directional, and that it doesn't have to go anywhere near 360 degrees, but I don't know if there's a minimum threshold as to how many degrees it has to turn to accomplish anything. I believe there's a sort of ratcheting mechanism, and it would have to move at least one tooth's worth of distance. But I'm a long way from understanding how these things work.
> 
> There are definitely people here who know, but you might have better luck in the General forum, as you'd reach a larger group than us Visodate fans.
> 
> I'll wager teeritz might know, though.


Hey Paul,

Thanks for the quick reply. Your explanation makes a lot of sense. I am also trying to learn some of the ins and outs of a watch movement. I'll post this in the general forum and see what comes up there. Thanks again!

--Joe


----------



## diliger

jedge76 said:


> I'm really liking the black dial variant. Very nice.
> 
> I received my watch back today with no problems. The jeweler from the AD I bought it from and a local AD both said there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. I've never had an automatic before and I think the noob part of me over reacted. But at least it's checked out and back on my wrist.
> 
> Anyone else think the leather band on the Visodate cheap? I'm not saying I do, just curious what others think of the band. Anyone planning on replacing the band and, if so, what would you replace it with?


I am disappointed with the strap










the defect was bigger and i had to use glue, so i need suggestions for a new band for this excellent watch


----------



## ssalb

jedge76 said:


> Anyone else think the leather band on the Visodate cheap? I'm not saying I do, just curious what others think of the band. Anyone planning on replacing the band and, if so, what would you replace it with?


I agree about the strap feeling/looking a bit cheap, but I think it's quality is in line with the price of the watch. I've been toying with the idea of getting a strap like one of these:

Dark brown real croc stap








or this vintage tan croc strap:








Here's some pics of my silver face Visodate:


----------



## jedge76

I really like the look of the croc leather, but a bit pricey, eh? I do think the stock strap is par for the course and I'm content with it--seems to complement the Visodate well. I do wish the stock was a little more supple and a little less plasticky...or is that just me? I know it needs time to break in and it has done ok in that department to this point. No problems with it falling apart at this early stage. Having never seen the crocodile leather up close, what kind of characteristics separate it from other leathers? 

Thanks for posting those photos Sslab! It's a very photogenic watch and I never get tired of looking at Visodate photos. 

On another note, how do you guys know when you have sufficiently wound your auto's? I move mine in a quasi circular motion for about a minute like I do when I'm mixing cream and sugar in my coffee cup (it's all i could come up with!). I'm not sure if I'm getting a full wind. Does anyone use the crown to wind?

Have a great Easter weekend everyone!

--Joe


----------



## paul55

Great pics! :-!

I really think I am going to have to pick up a silver faced one as well. ;-)


----------



## paul55

Joe, I think just wearing it is more than enough, if you're wearing it every day. 

I had an Orient with a power reserve indicator for a couple of days (before returning it for cosmetic issues), and within less than a day it went from nearly zero indicated reserve to a full 40. And that day I was doing nothing more active than running around shopping for my Visodate ;-)


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Joe, I think just wearing it is more than enough, if you're wearing it every day.
> 
> I had an Orient with a power reserve indicator for a couple of days (before returning it for cosmetic issues), and within less than a day it went from nearly zero indicated reserve to a full 40. And that day I was doing nothing more active than running around shopping for my Visodate ;-)


Paul, thanks for always being Johnny on the spot! I really appreciate your replies.

I wear it everyday except when I'm at work. My present job is a nightmare on anything I wear as I work outside (a new job prospect may change that, hopefully!). So, I pull my watch out around 3 pm when I get home and wear it all evening and every waking moment on the weekends. The reason I asked is that a couple of times over the past couple of weeks it has used up whatever reserve was left. Not a big deal as it takes all of 1 minute and time.gov to set it again. I'm just not sure if it's the fact that it goes from, say, 10 pm at night till 3 pm the next day without being worn. I think that may well be the case. I know there's an approximate 40 hour reserve, which is why I'm curious that maybe I am not getting a full wind. I do not want to get a winder for several reasons and wanted to make sure i was maximizing the reserve power.

Thanks again, Paul. You've been a tremendous help in my first foray into automatic watches. Hmmmm....maybe I should try shopping for that beautiful black-dialed Visodate variant. That might solve my problem right there!

--Joe


----------



## paul55

Hmm... that would still mean you're wearing it 7 hours a day. I guess I really don't know what it takes, and of course, it would depend on how active you are during those 7 hours. I assume you mean that when it stops, it's during the time while it's not worn?

As for best way to wind it, I think I read somewhere in the past that it's better to hand wind it than to do it by shaking it. And that would be an easy way to get to a full wind. But perhaps some more knowledgeable members here can weigh in on that.


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Hmm... that would still mean you're wearing it 7 hours a day. I guess I really don't know what it takes, and of course, it would depend on how active you are during those 7 hours. I assume you mean that when it stops, it's during the time while it's not worn?
> 
> As for best way to wind it, I think I read somewhere in the past that it's better to hand wind it than to do it by shaking it. And that would be an easy way to get to a full wind. But perhaps some more knowledgeable members here can weigh in on that.


Yea, the 2 times it has stopped where while I was at work not wearing it. I will try manualing winding it and see. It hasn't been a major problem and I do tend to relax (re: get lazy) in the workday evenings. Thanks again, Paul, you've been extremely helpful!


----------



## jedge76

Oh, and to manually wind this watch is to have the crown in position 1 and turn the crown clockwise, correct?


----------



## ssalb

jedge76 said:


> I really like the look of the croc leather, but a bit pricey, eh? I do think the stock strap is par for the course and I'm content with it--seems to complement the Visodate well. I do wish the stock was a little more supple and a little less plasticky...or is that just me? I know it needs time to break in and it has done ok in that department to this point. No problems with it falling apart at this early stage. Having never seen the crocodile leather up close, what kind of characteristics separate it from other leathers?
> 
> Thanks for posting those photos Sslab! It's a very photogenic watch and I never get tired of looking at Visodate photos.
> 
> On another note, how do you guys know when you have sufficiently wound your auto's? I move mine in a quasi circular motion for about a minute like I do when I'm mixing cream and sugar in my coffee cup (it's all i could come up with!). I'm not sure if I'm getting a full wind. Does anyone use the crown to wind?
> 
> Have a great Easter weekend everyone!
> 
> --Joe


Joe,
You are spot on with your description of the strap being a bit plasticky and stiff. I've had my Visodate for about six months and it has gotten only a little more supple. I wear it in rotation with my other watches, so it's not worn every day. Yes some croc staps can be pricey, but they look so nice. The natural pattern varies, you can get some unique color and textures.

I manually wind my Visodate if it has stopped from not wearing it. Nothing wrong with winding an automatic movement. The ETA 2836 movement has over wind protection. Hold the watch near your ear as you wind it. When the main spring is fully wound you will hear a distinctive click that differs from the normal sound you hear while winding. That's the over wind clutch You can't over wind it. An ETA 7750 chrono movement is an other story. The gears in it's winding mechanism are very fine and you need to wind slowly and not that often.


----------



## jedge76

Hey Ssalb, do you find the croc leather to be more pliable, comfortable, etc.? It looks beautiful and I'd love to see a croc strap on the Visodate. I'm not hating the calf/buffalo leather, but is a bit too rigid for my tastes, so the more I think about it I may be in the market for a new strap in the not to distant future. It may prove to be a good investment considering I do not see this as a watch I will ever let go of. It looks like you could swap out the Tissot labeled clasps on the stock strap and put them on the croc straps you have pictured above, too. That would be nice to keep that Tissot signed clasp if that is possible. 

I have heard of the clutch system and have been googling different diagrams of automatic movements to try and know what these parts look like and how they function together. You're advice is very helpful. The description you gave on how to listen for the over wind clutch to kick in was really helpful. Thanks a lot! 

--Joe


----------



## atennisplayah

classy timepiece indeed. 

Seriously considering buying one, how much and where have you fellow enthusiasts purchased your respective Visodates for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jedge76

atennisplayah said:


> classy timepiece indeed.
> 
> Seriously considering buying one, how much and where have you fellow enthusiasts purchased your respective Visodates for if you don't mind me asking?


Hey tennis, I will PM you the place i got mine.

--Joe


----------



## Sean779

paul55 said:


> As for best way to wind it, I think I read somewhere in the past that it's better to hand wind it than to do it by shaking it. And that would be an easy way to get to a full wind. But perhaps some more knowledgeable members here can weigh in on that.


Many, if not most, automatic movements have hand-winding mechanisms that are designed only for occasional rather than everyday use. It's best to let the rotor do its thing; the watch movement was designed around the rotor, not the hand-wind.



ssalb said:


> An ETA 7750 chrono movement is an other story. The gears in it's winding mechanism are very fine and you need to wind slowly and not that often.


and i've read the opposite; that the 7750 has a stout handwinding mechanism, which is not the usual. Don't know who's right :-s. I've also read that the ubiquitous ETA2824's hand-winding mechanism has cost cutting on the materials based on 500 winds per lifetime of the mechanism. The point is that automatic watches are not designed for daily hand-winding. And given the contradictory reports on one auto hand-winding being ok and another not, I'm much more moderate now with all hand-winding automatics, using them more like how we got mopeds (motorized bicycles) up to speed by peddling a bit and then letting the little engine take over.


----------



## jedge76

Hey Sean,

Interesting thoughts. I've read different things from a well-respected member just like yourself on WUS. I wonder if this will be one of those things that everyone will have a different answer for. I have no clue either way myself, I learn by reading the informed comments on here...I don't make too many of them myself. 

--Joe


----------



## paul55

Sean779 said:


> Many, if not most, automatic movements have hand-winding mechanisms that are designed only for occasional rather than everyday use. It's best to let the rotor do its thing; the watch movement was designed around the rotor, not the hand-wind.
> 
> and i've read the opposite; that the 7750 has a stout handwinding mechanism, which is not the usual. Don't know who's right :-s. I've also read that the ubiquitous ETA2824's hand-winding mechanism has cost cutting on the materials based on 500 winds per lifetime of the mechanism. The point is that automatic watches are not designed for daily hand-winding. And given the contradictory reports on one auto hand-winding being ok and another not, I'm much more moderate now with all hand-winding automatics, using them more like how we got mopeds (motorized bicycles) up to speed by peddling a bit and then letting the little engine take over.


Thanks for the feedback, Sean. I'm not terribly surprised to hear you say that, as I tried winding mine a bit this morning, after it had been sitting for over a day, and just the design of the crown alone made it rather difficult. It also felt stiffer than I expected. I gave up and just put it on.

Interestingly, the Tissot manual doesn't say how to hand wind it - they just say to move it side to side a few times and put it on.


----------



## jedge76

paul55 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Sean. I'm not terribly surprised to hear you say that, as I tried winding mine a bit this morning, after it had been sitting for over a day, and just the design of the crown alone made it rather difficult. It also felt stiffer than I expected. I gave up and just put it on.
> 
> Interestingly, the Tissot manual doesn't say how to hand wind it - they just say to move it side to side a few times and put it on.


Paul, the owner's manual has me confused because it's very fleeting. Not much info there other than what you mentioned. If you go about 3/4 of the way down the 1st page of teeritz's review, he talks a bit about winding automatic's. I'm not sure what is right, guess I'll just move it back and forth a little bit for now.

--Joe


----------



## Sean779

jedge76 said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> Interesting thoughts. I've read different things from a well-respected member just like yourself on WUS. I wonder if this will be one of those things that everyone will have a different answer for. I have no clue either way myself, I learn by reading the informed comments on here...I don't make too many of them myself.
> 
> --Joe


after 4 years here, I'm in the same boat as you, not technically oriented towards movements, but listening to what others have to say, many of whom I know are more knowledgeable than I.

Very often what others say, regardless of their knowledge, gets transformed from rumor to something very much like fact. Tough to know what's what.

It does make sense to me, though, that an automatic watch would have its manual winding ability be secondary in terms of materials used and how the majority will use the watch. That's common--and business--sense, and in the jungle of innuendo that's pretty much all we have. Makes it fun though :-d.


----------



## Sean779

paul55 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Sean. I'm not terribly surprised to hear you say that, as I tried winding mine a bit this morning, after it had been sitting for over a day, and just the design of the crown alone made it rather difficult. It also felt stiffer than I expected. I gave up and just put it on.
> 
> Interestingly, the Tissot manual doesn't say how to hand wind it - they just say to move it side to side a few times and put it on.


You say your Tissot manual doesn't say how to wind it...most don't...the only manual I'm aware of that addresses automatic hand-winding, is the Russian Vostok movement, which is automatic, and the manual says don't handwind more than 15-20 times in the effort to wear it and let the rotor do the rest. There, they're addressing the difference between an automatic and hand-winding movement. Be nice if other watch manufacturers were that candid.


----------



## jedge76

Sean779 said:


> after 4 years here, I'm in the same boat as you, not technically oriented towards movements, but listening to what others have to say, many of whom I know are more knowledgeable than I.
> 
> Very often what others say, regardless of their knowledge, gets transformed from rumor to something very much like fact. Tough to know what's what.
> 
> It does make sense to me, though, that an automatic watch would have its manual winding ability be secondary in terms of materials used and how the majority will use the watch. That's common--and business--sense, and in the jungle of innuendo that's pretty much all we have. Makes it fun though :-d.


Those last couple of sentences are a great point. As Paul mentioned, the crown feels stiff, as though it's not supposed to be the primary way of winding the watch.

Yes, it is fun conversation, though confusing as hell at times!


----------



## Sean779

jedge76 said:


> Those last couple of sentences are a great point. As Paul mentioned, the crown feels stiff, as though it's not supposed to be the primary way of winding the watch.
> 
> Yes, it is fun conversation, though confusing as hell at times!


just hold lightly the knowledge and facts that are proffered, that's what I do. Over time, in spite of the paucity of actual statistically valid knowledge coming in, we on the forum get pretty adept at educated guesses. Best I believe we can do.

You can't go by a stiff crown on an automatic watch to teach you what the manual should say. yes, you would think that if a watch had to be wound every day, the manufacturer would make that easy and enjoyable. I had a gorgeous $3000 Ventura white gold (#13/33) with a hand-wind 6498 Unitas. It had a small tight crown that literally ripped the skin on my fingers winding it. How could that happen? Unless it wasn't meant to be worn?


----------



## atennisplayah

excellent info itt, can I please get the spring bar size for this watch so I can focus my research for some more leather straps to go with a black visodate.


cheers


----------



## teeritz

jedge76 said:


> Paul, the owner's manual has me confused because it's very fleeting. Not much info there other than what you mentioned. If you go about 3/4 of the way down the 1st page of teeritz's review, he talks a bit about winding automatic's. I'm not sure what is right, guess I'll just move it back and forth a little bit for now.
> 
> --Joe


Wind the watch about 15 times and then put it on. This will give the power-reserve enough tension/charge so that the watch will take one second to tick every second. This is what I've been telling customers for the last ten years and none of them have come back to biff me on the nose. 
It's not enough to give it a few shakes and then put it on. 
Don't worry too much about the manuals, most of them don't mention winding an automatic watch because they need the space on the page to remind you to get your watch serviced (unnecessarily) every two years.
Cynical, ain't I? ;-)


----------



## jedge76

teeritz said:


> Wind the watch about 15 times and then put it on. This will give the power-reserve enough tension/charge so that the watch will take one second to tick every second. This is what I've been telling customers for the last ten years and none of them have come back to biff me on the nose.
> It's not enough to give it a few shakes and then put it on.
> Don't worry too much about the manuals, most of them don't mention winding an automatic watch because they need the space on the page to remind you to get your watch serviced (unnecessarily) every two years.
> Cynical, ain't I? ;-)


Hey teeritz, I saw your post in the review where you talked about this, but didn't want to quote. Figured you'd do that yourself and lo and behold... Good thing no one has taken your nose off. That's a very necessary appendage.

Since I've been winding my watch, about 10 times (I can do 15, no prob) I haven't had it die. Seems like that method has gotten me the most juice as you mentioned and, if it doesn't hurt the watch, I'll just make that part of my routine. Thanks to you and Sean for the advice. Owner's manuals are enough to turn anyone pessimistic I think.

--Joe


----------



## paul55

teeritz said:


> Wind the watch about 15 times and then put it on. This will give the power-reserve enough tension/charge so that the watch will take one second to tick every second. This is what I've been telling customers for the last ten years and none of them have come back to biff me on the nose.
> It's not enough to give it a few shakes and then put it on.
> Don't worry too much about the manuals, most of them don't mention winding an automatic watch because they need the space on the page to remind you to get your watch serviced (unnecessarily) every two years.
> Cynical, ain't I? ;-)


Thanks, teeritz! Re: service interval - that's what my watchmaker/AD told me, too. He said, "Bring it in if it starts to run slow or act up. About 4 or 5 years." And he's been fixing watches and clocks for over 30 years.


----------



## Rega

Hi all, new to this forum.

I bought Tissot Visodate Heritage Automatic watch today and was wondering about the crown? The manual tell's me to "unscruw the crown to position IB before pulling it out to position II or III." How to make sure that the crown is unscruwed and vice versa? Any idea? 

Thanks,

Karri


----------



## paul55

Rega said:


> Hi all, new to this forum.
> 
> I bought Tissot Visodate Heritage Automatic watch today and was wondering about the crown? The manual tell's me to "unscruw the crown to position IB before pulling it out to position II or III." How to make sure that the crown is unscruwed and vice versa? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karri


Hi, Karri,

The manual that came with your watch includes instructions for many of their models, so not everything in it applies to yours. The Visodate does not have a screw down crown, so that instruction does not apply. You simply pull it out to positions II and III to set date and time.

Congrats on your new watch - wear it in good health! :-!

Paul


----------



## paul55

P.S. Which one did you get? We'd love to see some pics


----------



## Rega

Hi Paul,

thanks for the pretty quick reply! 

I got the black dial one, will post some photos as soon as possible.

So basically all i have to do is to set the date and time every once in a while? Sounds good to me.


----------



## paul55

Rega said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> thanks for the pretty quick reply!
> 
> I got the black dial one, will post some photos as soon as possible.


Very nice - that's the one I have.  (I'm assuming you mean black and silver.)



Rega said:


> So basically all i have to do is to set the date and time every once in a while? Sounds good to me.


That should be it - just wear it and enjoy!

Paul


----------



## jedge76

Rega said:


> Hi all, new to this forum.
> 
> I bought Tissot Visodate Heritage Automatic watch today and was wondering about the crown? The manual tell's me to "unscruw the crown to position IB before pulling it out to position II or III." How to make sure that the crown is unscruwed and vice versa? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karri


Congratulations Karri! Be sure to bookmark this thread as there are a lot of polite and well-informed people here. If you get a chance, I know everyone would love to see some photos of your new watch!

--Joe


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Hi Guys 
What a great thread this is! Is this the most active topic in the Tissot forum?
I haven't had any issues or problems with my Visodate so far, but I'm wondering if this is normal or not: after not wearing the watch for a couple of days and I want to wind it manually I find the winding action to be somewhat "sticky" - and every now and then the crown seems to engage the rotor so it starts to spin. Have anyone experienced something similar? This may be perfectly normal for all I know, but then this is also my first automatic watch.

Christian


----------



## jedge76

Mr Fjeld said:


> Hi Guys
> What a great thread this is! Is this the most active topic in the Tissot forum?
> I haven't had any issues or problems with my Visodate so far, but I'm wondering if this is normal or not: after not wearing the watch for a couple of days and I want to wind it manually I find the winding action to be somewhat "sticky" - and every now and then the crown seems to engage the rotor so it starts to spin. Have anyone experienced something similar? This may be perfectly normal for all I know, but then this is also my first automatic watch.
> 
> Christian


Hey Christian,

I think what you are describing is characteristic of this watch. From what I can gather from my experiences and the others here, the crown is a bit tight when winding. I'm not sure whether the somewhat inconsistent engagement of the rotor is normal as I haven't looked at the see-thru case back when I've wound the Visodate. I also had a lot of these types of questions myself since it's my first automatic. I do know that when I wind my watch at, say, 10 pm, it is still going when I get home from work at around 3 pm the next day. I guess that's telling me it's working properly. Are you having any issues with it staying wound? I know I'm not the most knowledgeable fellow on here, but I noticed your question was not answered and wanted to give you my experiences at the least. Try checking with your AD and see what he says up close and personal. Hope everything is cool!

--Joe


----------



## Mr Fjeld

jedge76 said:


> Hey Christian,
> 
> I think what you are describing is characteristic of this watch. From what I can gather from my experiences and the others here, the crown is a bit tight when winding. I'm not sure whether the somewhat inconsistent engagement of the rotor is normal as I haven't looked at the see-thru case back when I've wound the Visodate. I also had a lot of these types of questions myself since it's my first automatic. I do know that when I wind my watch at, say, 10 pm, it is still going when I get home from work at around 3 pm the next day. I guess that's telling me it's working properly. Are you having any issues with it staying wound? I know I'm not the most knowledgeable fellow on here, but I noticed your question was not answered and wanted to give you my experiences at the least. Try checking with your AD and see what he says up close and personal. Hope everything is cool!
> 
> --Joe


I don't know Joe. It's probably nothing to worry about, but it behaves like that wether it's fully wound or not. When turning the crown it not only feels "sticky" but also quite heavy. I'm not overly worried but it would be nice to know if I should take it to the store to fix it or not. Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## frank12067

You should be able to go to any AD and have them order it (the Jareds here offered to do that for a T-One, but I went with a Le Locle they had in stock). Then they will fit it to your wrist and be your POC for any warranty work or later service. Might get off a little cheaper through other means, but I like to keep my local businesses around...as long as they respect my business and don't screw me to badly.


----------



## jedge76

Mr Fjeld said:


> I don't know Joe. It's probably nothing to worry about, but it behaves like that wether it's fully wound or not. When turning the crown it not only feels "sticky" but also quite heavy. I'm not overly worried but it would be nice to know if I should take it to the store to fix it or not. Thanks for taking the time to reply


No problem Christian! Sorry it took me a while to respond. I somehow became unsubscribed to this thread.

I had similar worries when I first got mine...you may have read some of my earlier posts in this thread about that. To error on the side of caution, I went ahead and had my AD take a look at it and it checked out fine. I do know what you mean about the crown. It is heavy, a good description BTW. Then again, I've never had an automatic before so I do not have anything else to compare it to other than my own expectations. If you haven't taken it to your AD yet, I may do so just to make sure. Is your AD local or did you get it from an online source? If it's a local seller, I'd imagine they could give you their thoughts before they take it and work on it. That's just what I would do. I get nervous about this kind of stuff and the peace of mind is worth it for me. Let us know how everything turns out. I know I'm not much help, but I hope you get the Visodate squared away soon. Talk to you soon!

--Joe


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Thanks Joe, I'll take it to the dealer which is a local one and ask him what he thinks.


----------



## CyntaxGBR

Hi everyone. Managed to find a store with one in stock today which wasn't easy! I placed my order. I'll be able to relax once I get a dispatch e-mail lol. Found this forum whilst looking for more info on the watch. I've really enjoyed reading your posts and looking at your pics. I'll probably post some of my own if you guys like? I have a quick question about the water resistance of this watch. It seems from reading online that its basically only splash proof, is this correct? Just want to make sure because I'd hate to ruin it :s. Thanks guys


----------



## Sean779

CyntaxGBR said:


> Hi everyone. Managed to find a store with one in stock today which wasn't easy! I placed my order. I'll be able to relax once I get a dispatch e-mail lol. Found this forum whilst looking for more info on the watch. I've really enjoyed reading your posts and looking at your pics. I'll probably post some of my own if you guys like? I have a quick question about the water resistance of this watch. It seems from reading online that its basically only splash proof, is this correct? Just want to make sure because I'd hate to ruin it :s. Thanks guys


splash-*resistant*, yes.


----------



## jedge76

CyntaxGBR said:


> Hi everyone. Managed to find a store with one in stock today which wasn't easy! I placed my order. I'll be able to relax once I get a dispatch e-mail lol. Found this forum whilst looking for more info on the watch. I've really enjoyed reading your posts and looking at your pics. I'll probably post some of my own if you guys like? I have a quick question about the water resistance of this watch. It seems from reading online that its basically only splash proof, is this correct? Just want to make sure because I'd hate to ruin it :s. Thanks guys


Congratulations! You're going to love the Visodate. Yea, I wouldn't get even a splash of water on this watch if possible.

Definitely post some photos once you receive the watch. Always love looking at Tissot Visodate pics!

--Joe


----------



## CyntaxGBR

Cool, I'll keep it away from water lol. I do think they should change the water resistance rating system though. If a watch is marked as water resistant to 30 meters, it should definitely be waterproof enough to swim with in my opinion :s. On another topic, does anyone have pics of the original watches from the 50's which inspired these ones? Would be interesting to see them.


----------



## atennisplayah

20mm on the lug width? Researching leather straps to order for mine at the moment.


----------



## fungus

Hi,

I was just wondering if the usual rules of date changing applies to the ETA movement in this watch ie. not to change the date between 9 pm and 3 am., as this is not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## Omegaman100

If anyone is interested in the old case style and in most of the different Case choices; gold or stainless, i know where you can get them!!


----------



## Omegaman100

See my post below Fungus. I know where to pick up the old lug style.


----------



## Omegaman100

Thanks Joe but with some persistence I was able to locate an AD and to boot they were able to get the one with the old lug style!


----------



## Omegaman100

Thanks Paul, Idid find an AD.


----------



## Omegaman100

Here is a good site with quality watchbands. www.thewatchprince.com


----------



## Omegaman100

diliger said:


> I am disappointed with the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the defect was bigger and i had to use glue, so i need suggestions for a new band for this excellent watch


Here is a good place for quality watchbands. www.thewatchprince.com


----------



## Mr Fjeld

fungus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if the usual rules of date changing applies to the ETA movement in this watch ie. not to change the date between 9 pm and 3 am., as this is not mentioned in the manual.


I wondered about this myself but I don't think it is an issue with this movement. If it was they probably would have mentioned this in the manual.


----------



## Sean779

Mr Fjeld said:


> I wondered about this myself but I don't think it is an issue with this movement. If it was they probably would have mentioned this in the manual.


Very seldom do watches even come with a manual, much less a manual where that important piece of information gets mentioned.

Yes, it's an issue with this movement, nearly all movements, and unless you know for certain you can change the date any time you want, I'd never take the chance.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Sean779 said:


> Very seldom do watches even come with a manual, much less a manual where that important piece of information gets mentioned.
> 
> Yes, it's an issue with this movement, nearly all movements, and unless you know for certain you can change the date any time you want, I'd never take the chance.


Thanks Sean, that's good to know. One would think it makes sense to put information like that in a manual. Thus both the customer and the retailer avoids a lot of grief and guarantee issues. Does this mean that the Swatch group will cover these damages no questions asked?


----------



## Sean779

Mr Fjeld said:


> Thanks Sean, that's good to know. One would think it makes sense to put information like that in a manual. Thus both the customer and the retailer avoids a lot of grief and guarantee issues. Does this mean that the Swatch group will cover these damages no questions asked?


neither Swatch, nor any other watch company, would cover date change damages; it's considered a user screw-up. Welcome to wacky world of watches, an alternative and incomplete reality because things are not always as they seem. Two examples: why would a watch company not include a warning about changing the date between 8pm-3am. That's a serious chunk of time, nearly one third of a day, one out of three possibility, anyone, especially a newbie to mechanical watches, might break the date change mechanism and have to look at a sizeable repair bill.

The other example of this alternate reality is water resistance ratings. Someone new to watches sees a watch 30m WR, and stupidly assumes it means what it says, which it doesn't: it means don't get all of it wet, all at once, as in submersion. very alice in wonderlandish when I think about it.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Ouch, so a lot of owners possibly experience this. No wonder people go for quartz then. I was aware of the issues with water resistance, but it seems a lot of watch enthusiasts take it to far the opposite way of understanding. Such as hot water will ruin the rubber gaskets, moving the arm in the water is a risk etc.

But thanks for the advice on changing the dates which is a really important. So at least if one changes the date at say six o'clock one should be safe


----------



## ssalb

The ETA 2836 in the Visodate changes the day and date promptly at 12:00 am. If you blink you might miss the change. The general rules with the more modern ETA movements is don't change the date between 10pm - 2am. This would apply also to some Quartz movements as well. Just because it's quartz, don't think it's all electronic inside. There are gears and date disks that get advanced in the same manner as an automatic/mechanical movement.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

ssalb said:


> The ETA 2836 in the Visodate changes the day and date promptly at 12:00 am. If you blink you might miss the change. The general rules with the more modern ETA movements is don't change the date between 10pm - 2am.


 Yes, I noticed when I set the time and advanced the hour hand it just clicked and changed instantly at 1200. It's a beautiful watch - do you know if the movement is considered to be otherwise solid?


----------



## hyugaa

do you think the Tissot Visodate can fit a more casual look like a jeans and shirt? Or i need to use with formal clothes instead?

I just cant decide between the black and the white/brown models...


----------



## paul55

hyugaa said:


> do you think the Tissot Visodate can fit a more casual look like a jeans and shirt? Or i need to use with formal clothes instead?


Personally, I think it works well with either. 



hyugaa said:


> I just cant decide between the black and the white/brown models...


Can't help you with that one - they're both nice! I still have yet to see a silver dialed one in person (except in gold). Otherwise I might own one of those, as well!


----------



## jedge76

Omegaman100 said:


> Here is a good place for quality watchbands. www.thewatchprince.com


That's a good site. They sure have a lot of selection. I was wondering what a black strap would look like on the silver case/white dial Visodate. I was interested in these two:

https://www.thewatchprince.com/Hadley-Roma-Matte-Caiman-Crocodile-Black-20mm

https://www.thewatchprince.com/Hadley-Roma-Matte-Caiman-Crocodile-Dark-Brown-20mm

They look really soft and comfortable! Not too badly priced, especially when compared to gator.


----------



## jedge76

I actually meant to start off with these photos to show why I am thinking of a new band. There are a couple of additional areas that are beginning to fall apart as well. I'm not disappointed as it seems the rest of the watch is where the money is. Here's a few shots of the band:


----------



## GM2

Hi, nice thread. Got taken by the watch. Simple, classy, updated vintage look. Just got my black dial on black leather after waiting for it for about 2 weeks (in Toronto area, Canada) Took some shots of the watch. It's very shiny with the dome crystal so it's hard to photograph. Here are a few shots to share. :-d


----------



## jedge76

GM2 said:


> Hi, nice thread. Got taken by the watch. Simple, classy, updated vintage look. Just got my black dial on black leather after waiting for it for about 2 weeks (in Toronto area, Canada) Took some shots of the watch. It's very shiny with the dome crystal so it's hard to photograph. Here are a few shots to share. :-d


Awesome GM2! I just got back to checking this thread. Nice score! I noticed in the Flickr info that you used the good 'ol 20D...just sold my 40D for a compact and extra cash. You're exactly right, this is watch fits in any situation and can pass in any era. Congratulations and I'm sure that you've noticed that the "newness" feeling doesn't fade.

--Joe

P.S. I really like that black dial...may look to get that version later in the year to go along with the silver dialed version I have.


----------



## jedge76

Omegaman100 said:


> Here is a good place for quality watchbands. www.thewatchprince.com


Omegaman, did you go ahead and order a strap? I'm curious b/c I've been looking for sometime and just can't decide. I'd be interested to see what strap you, and others here, ended up with.

--Joe


----------



## diliger

same problem months ago 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...ollection-522928-post3888689.html#post3888689


----------



## Karmalu

paul55 said:


> Glad to hear you got it back and everything checked out OK, Joe!
> 
> I don't have a problem with the strap - but then I don't have much experience with leather straps to compare it to. All my others are metal or canvas. I do like the clasp with the nice retro logo, though. Don't know if that could be transferred to another strap or not.


I just got a new black croc strap for my silver Visodate and was able to transfer the clasp no problem!


----------



## Karmalu

jedge76 said:


> That's a good site. They sure have a lot of selection. I was wondering what a black strap would look like on the silver case/white dial Visodate. I was interested in these two:
> 
> https://www.thewatchprince.com/Hadley-Roma-Matte-Caiman-Crocodile-Black-20mm
> 
> https://www.thewatchprince.com/Hadley-Roma-Matte-Caiman-Crocodile-Dark-Brown-20mm
> 
> They look really soft and comfortable! Not too badly priced, especially when compared to gator.


Wonder no more, I had the same thought the first time I saw the silver/white. I ordered the black caiman croc and was even able to transfer the Tissot clasp.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Splendid watch! Congrats!


----------



## mwheatley

I have had my Visodate for about a month now. I have experienced no problems. Simply a great watch.


----------



## fermopagus

i have been looking on Amazon for Tissot, and i noticed this picture of the Visodate Heratige they have on there:









notice the 7 next to the day of the month? other photos i have seen of this watch have the day of the month but not the numerical representation. and isn't Sunday technically the start of the week? is something amiss, or am i missing something? i do not own a Visodate personally, but i am saving up for a Tissot. does Amazon typically have legit watches? thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Fjeld

fermopagus said:


> i have been looking on Amazon for Tissot, and i noticed this picture of the Visodate Heratige they have on there:
> 
> View attachment 494511
> 
> 
> notice the 7 next to the day of the month? other photos i have seen of this watch have the day of the month but not the numerical representation. and isn't Sunday technically the start of the week? is something amiss, or am i missing something? i do not own a Visodate personally, but i am saving up for a Tissot. does Amazon typically have legit watches? thanks in advance!


The Visodate is gorgeous and a great watch to save up for 
If I'm not mistaken in most European countries Sunday will be considered as the 7'th day of the week. At least this is so for the northern European countries.


----------



## fermopagus

Mr Fjeld said:


> The Visodate is gorgeous and a great watch to save up for
> If I'm not mistaken in most European countries Sunday will be considered as the 7'th day of the week. At least this is so for the northern European countries.


ah, i see. i did not know that. thanks for the input. i am really lusting after this watch


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Not only in northern european countries... also in southern... (Portugal, for example)...


----------



## May contain nuts

The day wheel has 14 positions on it so you can either show the day with or without the number before it.


----------



## jedge76

Karmalu said:


> Wonder no more, I had the same thought the first time I saw the silver/white. I ordered the black caiman croc and was even able to transfer the Tissot clasp.


Wow, that caiman strap looks beautiful on the Visodate! I ended up with a HR gator print leather strap for $25, but after seeing your new caiman strap I think I'm going to have to get that one and put the strap I have now on another watch. Your pics do a lot better job of showing just how nice that leather is, btw. Congrats on the purchase...your Visodate seems to glow now! lol Oh, and nice touch getting the Tissot clasp on the new strap. Looks sweet!



mwheatley said:


> I have had my Visodate for about a month now. I have experienced no problems. Simply a great watch.


I've had mine since March and feel the exact same way. I wear it all the time.



fermopagus said:


> ah, i see. i did not know that. thanks for the input. i am really lusting after this watch


You won't be disappointed! I have bought numerous items from Amazon, but never a 3rd party watch. The most important thing is to get the watch from a Tissot authorized dealer. I can give you a good online source for the Visodate if you want. I purchased from an AD online and it worked out for me...the price was great, too.

--Joe


----------



## jedge76

Here are some quick pics of my new HR strap...just a calfskin strap with a gator strap. I bought it from Freda. Definitely a step-up from the stock strap, but I would love to get a black caiman strap with contrast stitching after seeing Karmalu's post!


----------



## camb66

Looks great Joe, I have been thinking about trying mesh on mine for the hot Aussie summer. what do people think of this crude Photoshop mock up. Is it worth a try.


----------



## jedge76

camb66 said:


> Looks great Joe, I have been thinking about trying mesh on mine for the hot Aussie summer. what do people think of this crude Photoshop mock up. Is it worth a try.
> 
> View attachment 517341


Thanks camb, I like that strap quite a bit.

Wow! That mesh is interesting. I think it looks pretty cool with the black watch face. There's a nice contrast there. I like it!


----------



## camb66

jedge76 said:


> Thanks camb, I like that strap quite a bit.
> 
> Wow! That mesh is interesting. I think it looks pretty cool with the black watch face. There's a nice contrast there. I like it!


Yeh I just might give it a try.

Cam


----------



## jedge76

camb66 said:


> Yeh I just might give it a try.
> 
> Cam


If you think of it Cam, post some photos. I would love to see how that turns out.

--Joe

P.S. This thread is turning out to be a nice reference for past and present Visodate Heritage owners.


----------



## camb66

camb66 said:


> Looks great Joe, I have been thinking about trying mesh on mine for the hot Aussie summer. what do people think of this crude Photoshop mock up. Is it worth a try.
> 
> View attachment 517341


Well I just ordered a mesh bracelet from Germany! hope its not a waste of time and money. will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## jedge76

camb66 said:


> Well I just ordered a mesh bracelet from Germany! hope its not a waste of time and money. will let you know when it arrives.


Sweet! Nah, no waste there, you'll never know if you like that style until ya try it. Can't wait to see the result!

--Joe


----------



## johanhej

I know this question might come across as real odd around here, but how do I change the strap on my Visodate? really wanna put ut on a red nato. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Karmalu

johanhej said:


> I know this question might come across as real odd around here, but how do I change the strap on my Visodate? really wanna put ut on a red nato. Any input is appreciated


 Like this:


----------



## vanilla.coffee

New pick up today, because of this thread. So thank you.


----------



## camb66

jedge76 said:


> If you think of it Cam, post some photos. I would love to see how that turns out.
> 
> --Joe
> 
> P.S. This thread is turning out to be a nice reference for past and present Visodate Heritage owners.


Well here it is and I could not be happier. It looks awesome. What do you think?


----------



## nmadd

Can somebody tell me what the lug to lug distance is? I can seem to find that info. Thanks!


----------



## mocapitane

Very impressive, looks good with the black face version of the watch.


----------



## tweed

Hi all, great threat! I have a question just for peace of mind sake. Is there any crown overwind protection on this movement? 
This is my visodate, love it!


----------



## JwY

tweed said:


> Hi all, great threat! I have a question just for peace of mind sake. Is there any crown overwind protection on this movement?
> This is my visodate, love it!


There's a clutch that slips when it is fully wound. So you can't "overwind" it. But it's auto, you really don't need to hand wind it much. Anyways, great Visodate.


----------



## tweed

JwY said:


> There's a clutch that slips when it is fully wound. So you can't "overwind" it. But it's auto, you really don't need to hand wind it much. Anyways, great Visodate.


I see, just didn't know what to expect. So, if I understood when it's fully wound, the clutch allows eternal manual winding without having a crown coming to a full stop like in vintage watches... 
I am actually a bit anxious and will leave the watch sitting for the next couple days and check it again...


----------



## JwY

tweed said:


> I see, just didn't know what to expect. So, if I understood when it's fully wound, the clutch allows eternal manual winding without having a crown coming to a full stop like in vintage watches...
> I am actually a bit anxious and will leave the watch sitting for the next couple days and check it again...


Yes, even if you try to wind it when it is fully wound, it won't harm it. It actually feels slightly different than winding when it isn't full -- it has a bit of clicking when the clutch slips.


----------



## tweed

I'll rest my head in peace on the pillow tonight! thanks


----------



## jedge76

camb66 said:


> Well here it is and I could not be happier. It looks awesome. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 531820
> 
> 
> View attachment 531822


I like it, I like it a lot! That band is really striking against the black dial. Great choice, Cam. Sorry it took a while for my reply, but that's a beauty!



tweed said:


> Hi all, great threat! I have a question just for peace of mind sake. Is there any crown overwind protection on this movement?
> This is my visodate, love it!
> View attachment 549241


I like that, too! I have the same version, but a brown replacement strap with white stitching...after seeing the strap on your Visodate, I may have to think about a black strap. That looks really nice. Can I ask which brand or style strap you have on your Visodate?


----------



## tweed

Thanks Jedge, 
I asked the AD to replace the original strap keeping the clasp when I got this watch. It's a water proof leather strap in matte black. It's looks solid and well built but unfortunatly, I can't tell the brand the print is gone. I think it makes the watch a bit more versatile and fits better my dress style.

Here is a few more pics:


----------



## jedge76

Thanks for the quick reply and the added pics, tweed. That is really sweet looking. I have a better idea of the overall style of that strap from the photos, so I'll check out some of my favorite strap dealers online to see what they have. I agree with you that the black makes the watch more versatile. It looks like a pretty thick piece of leather, too, which I think adds to that versatility. Great choice!

I still have my Tissot clasp on the old strap...I'm gonna have to switch that over. That is a really, really nice touch that I overlooked with my first strap change. Thanks again, killer looking watch!!!

--Joe



tweed said:


> Thanks Jedge,
> I asked the AD to replace the original strap keeping the clasp when I got this watch. It's a water proof leather strap in matte black. It's looks solid and well built but unfortunatly, I can't tell the brand the print is gone. I think it makes the watch a bit more versatile and fits better my dress style.
> 
> Here is a few more pics:


----------



## tweed

Stopep by the AD to clarify a couple issues I had, and the watch is just perfect and working great, it adds around 3seconds per day when I wear it, and there's almost no difference to +1seconds per day when the watch is resting on my desk.
I guess that this is not bad at all.


----------



## jedge76

That's not bad at all...I haven't checked it myself before, but that seems about right. Pretty good as far as automatics go!



tweed said:


> Stopep by the AD to clarify a couple issues I had, and the watch is just perfect and working great, it adds around 3seconds per day when I wear it, and there's almost no difference to +1seconds per day when the watch is resting on my desk.
> I guess that this is not bad at all.


----------



## e30ernest

After seeing this in the flesh at an AD, I've gotten really interested in this. I'm looking for a nice affordable dress watch and this fits the bill. Before I pull the trigger, I have a few questions:

1. How is the watch treating you guys? Is it reliable?
2. How's the accuracy of this particular model?
3. Is it serviceable? I heard that the back case is stamped-on there with no screws.
4. If you had to choose, what are the alternatives?
5. How well does it fit under the cuff of a dress shirt?

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## tweed

This is a bit out of are of expertise, anyway I can give an opinion based on my recent search for an automatic. To be honest I always had a fixation on the visodate, see this thread for more info:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tiss...age-collection-automatic-review-459020-5.html

Answering your questions:

1. Very reliable so far, looks weel built, the ETA movements are respected.

2. Mine is pretty accurate, it adds from 0 to 3 secs day, no t a problem to me.

3. Yes, it's a pressed back cover that can be removed for service, spar parts are available.

4. There's other watches in the same range that I would consider, as per example:
Hamilton American classic:
http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en/gents/american-classic/jazzmaster/slim-petite-seconde/H38655785
Viewmatic, JazzMaster, American Classic, Gents Collection, Hamilton Watch

maybe this Seiko:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-sarb-065-vs-tissot-visodate-546762.html

If you go crazy there's this Omega Seamaster AquaTerra I love, the price on this watch goes a bit over the roof... =P
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Mid Size Chronometer - Steel on leather strap - 231.13.39.21.01.001

I am sure there's a lot more...

5. I completly forget that I am wearing it... go for it!


----------



## e30ernest

Thanks very much for your input! Now I'm really interested. That Jazzmaster does look good too. If I can find one I'll check it out too to weigh my options.


----------



## Lowengen

I just got this watch earlier this week.

Was choosing between a Longines - Conquest and Tissot - Visodate. Finally, decided to get the Visodate, and no regrets... Looks great!

However, my watch's accuracy is about +24secs/day... I wonder if there is something wrong or it is just normal...
I wear it about 12hours a day...


----------



## e30ernest

Visited my nearest Tissot dealer to check out this watch. Sorry for the crappy phone pics. They do not do these watches justice:


























And the other choice, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic:










I'm still to decide which to get. They are on sale right now so all are really tempting. The Jazzmaster comes out about US$100 cheaper than the Visodate, but the Visodate really stands out with its classic design.

Now it boils down to which has the better, more accurate and more reliable movement I suppose. I read somewhere in these forums a Hamilton rep said the Jazzmaster Viewmatic came with an elabore grade movement? Is this true? How about the Visodate?


----------



## tweed

Lowengen said:


> I just got this watch earlier this week.
> 
> Was choosing between a Longines - Conquest and Tissot - Visodate. Finally, decided to get the Visodate, and no regrets... Looks great!
> 
> However, my watch's accuracy is about +24secs/day... I wonder if there is something wrong or it is just normal...
> I wear it about 12hours a day...


Hi, I wouldn't bother, it's inside the acceptable range for this movements, it will slow down a bit ansd setlle after some time. 
If It really irritates you, it can be adjusted on an authorized service center. But again, don't worrie about it and reset the time once a week.


----------



## Lowengen

tweed said:


> Hi, I wouldn't bother, it's inside the acceptable range for this movements, it will slow down a bit ansd setlle after some time.
> If It really irritates you, it can be adjusted on an authorized service center. But again, don't worrie about it and reset the time once a week.


Thanks! It dosent bothers me much, was just worry there was sumtin wrong.... Guess nths wrong.... And it will get better in time? Great!


----------



## scarlet knight

My wife bought me a birthday present of the Tissot Visodate with a white face and a gold case.

I looked at the Hamilton Viewmatic with a white face, but the salesperson discouraged me, saying it was too plain. But I like conservative classis watches. I went back and bought the Hamilton a couple of weeks later.

I am wearing the Hamilton at work and the Tissot for social outings.

i really like Tissots and Hamiltons for theirbang for the buck!


----------



## DougandMichelle

Got mine today!


----------



## Hermand

Cam, can you tell me where you found this lovely mesh bracelet? I hope to set up my visodate in like style. Thanks.


----------



## Phamarus

I would also like to know where to get the mesh, would be nice to have something like that in the summer.

Here's a couple of pictures of my Visodate;


----------



## Boone

Phamarus, those pictures are fantastic. Hard for me to resist going to the AD to get one right now.


----------



## popiahbusuk

I got my Tissot Visodate on January 2012. Please advise me which direction for manual winding, and how many wind can be considered as fully wound. Thanks.

Really really love this watch, the Black version too is super sleek. But in the end I picked this, as I wanted a classic & simple mechanical watch, with design can last for another 50 years.


----------



## teeritz

The answer is A. Turn it clock-wise. Approximately 40 winds should be enough, but you could wind it_ 400_ times and you won't overwind it.
Congratulations on a fantastic watch!


----------



## Kyusho

I've just bought a Tissot Visodate too, I managed to pick up the model T019430 A which is the one that doesn't have the lugs smoothed into the case. Mine doesn't seem to hold power for that long and the manual doesn't say anything about manual winding. Reading from above I presume this model can definitely be wound manually? What position is the crown in when you guys are winding your watched- do you do it without pulling the crown out? Also how often do you wind your Visodate?


----------



## teeritz

You just wind the watch in its normal position, without pulling out the crown. Since it's an automatic watch, the manual doesn't mention having to wind it manually. In fact, most Swiss automatics can be manually wound. 
I only wind the watch when I'm about to wear it. I give it about 15-20 winds by hand and then I put the watch on. Occasionally, I may wind it when I have nothing else to do.


----------



## bogsci23

I just got my new Tissot Visodate Heritage. I was convinced in this forum so i decided to bought it last week.


----------



## gabe17

tweed said:


> Hi, I wouldn't bother, it's inside the acceptable range for this movements, it will slow down a bit ansd setlle after some time.
> If It really irritates you, it can be adjusted on an authorized service center. But again, don't worrie about it and reset the time once a week.


This movement is not supposed to be more than +15 seconds per day.

Mine was running + 20 when I bought it, I took it into a Swatch service centre in Toronto, and they regulated it for free under warranty. They did say they wouldn't have done it if it was 15 or less.

It now runs about +4.


----------



## Sail944

Such a beautiful watch!! What are the going prices on these? I'd like to pick up a silver-faced auto this week.. Just want to make sure the AD doesnt get too much $$ out of me! Haha

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fozzy

The first time I saw this watch, i knew it had to be mine! Such a timeless(wocka) piece, appropriate for so many occasions. I was lucky enough to pick one up from a forum member here, keep a sharp eye out as they only pop up once in a very great while.


----------



## tweed

Hi all, 
I lost my head and purchase a Hadley Roma MS824 alligator strap for my watch, looks great but at 5mm I am afraid that it may look a little too thick. In your opinion what strap would look more proportional with the visodate dimensions?


----------



## Boone

My wife took a great picture of the Visodate.


----------



## tweed

I got an alligator strap for this watch, it may sound a bit crazy but it does looks great.


----------



## RumbleOfThunder

Had to dig mine out today, must get into the habit of wearing it more, very handsome indeed.


----------



## Always On My Mind

Hello everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to say how pleased I am to have found this thread. Its been really interesting to see your posts, suggestions, queries, concerns and photos! I found this site because I've turned into a bit on an anorak since I first saw the Visodate at Bluewater Shopping Mall in Kent...

Its my 40th birthday in a couple of weeks and my wife had asked me if I'd like a watch to mark the occasion, so I've spent the last 3 months or so trawling the internet and browsing around jewellery/watch shops. Initially, I quite liked the Hugo Boss ones because I loved the retro design and traditional feel of it - however, when I tried one on it was far bigger than I expected which somehow cheapened it. I also got talking to a watch buff at work and he advised me to go for a Swiss made watch instead.

Here's the 2 Boss watches I was considering:

BOSS Black Mens watch 1512446

Hugo Boss Chronograph Mens' Watch MW6045 from Beaverbrooks the Jewellers

So I started looking again and was quite taken by Hamiltons, particularly the chronograph and Jazzmaster:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Automatic Men's Watch MW6113 from Beaverbrooks the Jewellers

and

Hamilton Maestro Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch MW6112 from Beaverbrooks the Jewellers

...and so I went to Bluewater to try one on and happened to stumble across the Tissot Visodate by complete accident. I loved it from the moment I saw it and couldn't believe what great value the price ticket was!! Since then, the watch has been bought for me, but I'm not allowed to see it again until my birthday...doh! The excitement is killing me and I really can't wait to put it on my wrist and really appreciate wearing it day to day.

Its weird because I haven't worn a watch for years, but all of a sudden I've turned into a complete saddo. I keep looking at the Visodate on the internet, youtube, reading up about it on Tissot's site and then I came across this thread. I'm so pleased that there are other people out there who have the same passion for the watch as me because I was starting to get a bit worried...I haven't been this excited about a present since I was a kid! 

Anyway, the countdown is now on and its getting unbearable. What a sad, geek I've turned into....lol! BTW - It amazes me how the official Tissot photos of the Visodate do it no justice whatsoever. If I hadn't been fortunate enough to find it by accident, I wouldn't have given it a second look from the pictures on the intranet.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Always On My Mind

Nice to see I had such an impact on you all! Doh!! :-d


----------



## camb66

Always On My Mind said:


> Nice to see I had such an impact on you all! Doh!! :-d


Sorry Paul,

welcome to the forums and Happy Birthday

what color dial did you get?

still waiting?

Cam


----------



## Always On My Mind

Hi Cam, thanks for your reply!! 

Don't worry, I was only joking - but, as it was my first post, I was a bit concerned with the lack of response and thought I'd done something wrong!

My birthday is actually this Thursday and the waiting around for the watch is killing me. Its been bought and hopefully my wife got the right one - the white face with silver trim. I haven't actually seen the black and silver one in the flesh, but I like the photos I've seen on here and might end up getting one of those at a later date too. If its anything like the one I'm getting, no photo can do it justice anyway and it'll look far better in real life.

Three days to go....b-)


----------



## countb20

congrats on the watch, you won't be disappointed


----------



## camb66

Always On My Mind said:


> Hi Cam, thanks for your reply!!
> 
> Don't worry, I was only joking - but, as it was my first post, I was a bit concerned with the lack of response and thought I'd done something wrong!
> 
> My birthday is actually this Thursday and the waiting around for the watch is killing me. Its been bought and hopefully my wife got the right one - the white face with silver trim. I haven't actually seen the black and silver one in the flesh, but I like the photos I've seen on here and might end up getting one of those at a later date too. If its anything like the one I'm getting, no photo can do it justice anyway and it'll look far better in real life.
> 
> Three days to go....b-)


Not long to wait now! We want to see some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Always On My Mind

Definitely, mate.

Two days to go!!


----------



## kaka23

You hv got the watch? Show some wrist pictures.. Haha


----------



## Ursus

tweed said:


> I got an alligator strap for this watch, it may sound a bit crazy but it does looks great.


Would it be possible to know exactly which bracelet this is and where I can get it? It looks fantastic.

By the way, I'm wearing mine on a bond Nato (the kind without the extra piece of cloth underneath and no metal rings) and I absolutely love it.


----------



## macleod1979

I second that


----------



## 20100

Here are a few pics of mine. A watch I really enjoy wearing. I've got the black one and even considered buying the white dial one once, but twice the same watch..... is it wise?;-)


----------



## wis_dad

Ursus said:


> Would it be possible to know exactly which bracelet this is and where I can get it? It looks fantastic.


+ 1


----------



## kaka23

Got the white dail one today.. Lovin it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newbiztraveler

Wowee, you guys tipped me over. I've never owned a watch more expensive than $20. Somehow, I went from browsing $150 watches to $250 to having my eyes dead set on this watch. This thread kind of pushed me over the edge to buy it. I'll soon be receiving a black/silver model. My first order of business will be replacing the black strap with a brown one. Any suggestions?


----------



## sgtiger

Just picked mine up less than a week ago. Trying out a Hirsch strap...


----------



## Perfect Blue MD

Mine says hello from work!


----------



## tweed

.


----------



## tweed

Ursus said:


> Would it be possible to know exactly which bracelet this is and where I can get it? It looks fantastic.
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing mine on a bond Nato (the kind without the extra piece of cloth underneath and no metal rings) and I absolutely love it.


Hi thanks, this is a Hadley Roma genuine Alligator MS 824, it is definitely a quality product


----------



## drx86

Anyone knows how thick the replacement strap can be if you want to keep using the deployment buckle?


----------



## tweed

drx86 said:


> Anyone knows how thick the replacement strap can be if you want to keep using the deployment buckle?


hey, usually straps are tapered, the thickness of padded straps decreases towards the tips. Stock strap is 2mm thick at the strap holes, so I wouldn't recommend anything much thicker than 2 to 3mm.


----------



## newbiztraveler

I decided to swap the black strap with a brown one and I'm very happy.


----------



## Bluefrenzy

Uh oh ... look what I did. This was from this past June. I always admired this watch and it so happened that my younger brother was graduating from dental school. I needed to buy a present for him, so I figured why not the Visodate. While shopping for the watch, I tried getting better deals but wasn't getting much of a discount. So I figured maybe I can get a better discount if I bought TWO. Needless to say, that worked and I was in possession of two Visodates at one point in time.


----------



## drx86

I have replaced the stock strap with a Black Lizzard strap from Hirsch:

































I'm really happy with it.


----------



## razvv

Hello! I bought my Tissot Visodate 4 days ago and I noticed that after I leave the clock at hand, he stops after 8h30min. Is it normal? Return him or wait a few weeks may be regulating? Thank you!


----------



## Haribo

Really liking the black faced version. With the crocodile strap, that looks really sleek. May have to drop a few hints to my girlfriend before Christmas, maybe leave the Tissot catalog lying around. I have been a fan of dive watches for the past few months and am really starting to like the smart/casual style. Can see the watch looking nice with a suit. Not sure whether to go for the black tissot visodate heritage or white? I guess it is the age old question of personal preference, a coin toss may be called for.


----------



## MrOmega

Do get the white one, less refraction from light


----------



## r00kis

here is mine! on Hirsch Duke strap


----------



## watchmeifucan

Hiya,

Long time lurker and watch lover who decided to finally get off his butt and start participating in this great community. I bought my visodate last year as a christmas present to myself and have loved it ever since. A few months later I bought a Seiko SSCP012 Solar Chronograph and spend my time ogling the watches between these two forums. My question - do you think the visodate is viable as a daily wearer? My only concern is the low water resistance. I'd love to wear it every day but as winter approaches I find myself wearing my Seiko more often.

thanks for the advice and keep posting pictures of your beautiful watches.


----------



## shawnleecl

newbiztraveler said:


> View attachment 781767
> View attachment 781768
> 
> I decided to swap the black strap with a brown one and I'm very happy.


Does anyone recognise which strap this is?


----------



## evanbaines

I received an awesome brown distressed leather Hodinkee strap for my Speedmaster for Christmas, so I decided to move my Visodate onto a Hadley Roma Alligator strap that I had for the Speedy. I think it works well.

Overall, I've had the watch a few weeks now and I'm very happy with it. The strap that comes with it is so-so, but otherwise the quality feels very nice. Currently the watch is hovering around +15/20, so I may get it regulated when my Speedmaster returns from its service.


----------



## camb66

Just got this beauty out again to photograph it!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Very nice :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jhclare

Well, I _*really*_ wanted to like this watch. It has everything going for it, and it's no surprise it's so popular.

However, it just wasn't meant to be, at least for me.

I bought and returned three different copies of the white version, and all were running +20 a day, which I was kind of disappointed with. I know it's within specs for this movement, but when you have a couple of Orients that are +5, it's a bit of a let down.

I also found that, while I loved the individual retro design elements that have gone into the watch (spear second hand, logo, etc), there was just something about the whole package that just didn't _click_ with me.

A case of "the whole is _less_ than the sum of its parts"!

Maybe it was the thick case that looked a bit too "cold" and modern.

Maybe I would have preferred the older version with the fancy lugs.

Instead I bought two Orient Bambinos which are _very_ nice indeed, if a bit too big for a vintage style watch.

John


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

jhclare said:


> Well, I _*really*_ wanted to like this watch. It has everything going for it, and it's no surprise it's so popular.
> 
> However, it just wasn't meant to be, at least for me.
> 
> I bought and returned three different copies of the white version, and all were running +20 a day, which I was kind of disappointed with. I know it's within specs for this movement, but when you have a couple of Orients that are +5, it's a bit of a let down.
> 
> I also found that, while I loved the individual retro design elements that have gone into the watch (spear second hand, logo, etc), there was just something about the whole package that just didn't _click_ with me.
> 
> A case of "the whole is _less_ than the sum of its parts"!
> 
> Maybe it was the thick case that looked a bit too "cold" and modern.
> 
> Maybe I would have preferred the older version with the fancy lugs.
> 
> Instead I bought two Orient Bambinos which are _very_ nice indeed, if a bit too big for a vintage style watch.
> 
> John


I'm in the same boat..........although to be fair, you have to let the movement bed in over a few weeks of use, where it should settle down and be more accurate!!

I collect vintage Tissots, and like the look of the modern Visodate, apart from the day/date window rather dominates the watch, and some genius at Tissot thought a white day/date display would look good on the black dial version............that's a fail in my opinion and something I don't (or haven't yet) seen on higher level models!!

It is also quite thick........as is the PR516 that I tried on yesterday, and doesn't sit right on my skinny wrist!!

As for the Orient Bambino.........I love the dial on that one, but have yet to see one in the flesh. Do they wear big then???

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jhclare

JohnnyMonkey said:


> As for the Orient Bambino.........I love the dial on that one, but have yet to see one in the flesh. Do they wear big then???
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


They are 40mm I believe, which is the maximum size I would ever wear of any style of watch.

However, they are quite thin, even with the domed crystal. They sit very comfortably under a shirt sleeve.

They are marketed as dress watches but, like the Visodate, I believe they can easily be worn smart/causally, particularly the black/silver one.

If they made a 37-38mm version, and made the date window black on the black versions, it would be even better.


----------



## crocker7

I've been looking round and round for a nice looking, everyday watch, and decided to finally purchase the Tissot Visodate. I've only seen the black and gold version, in person. Though, very nice, black and gold really aren't my style. Sight unseen, I went to a local retailer and purchased the silver. Though, they are a Tissot dealer they didn't have it in stock and so ordered it up for me. It will take 4 - 6 weeks. I can't wait! The pics, here, and in other threads sold me on it.


----------



## routey

hey guys, just bought a white visodate today! am loving it! just to check if there's a sound when winding the watch and if its normal. my first automatic watch.

thanks!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

You should hear a quiet clicking type sound while winding it. If its not running, around 20 winds should get it going and give it a good power reserve...........normal arm & hand movement will do the rest!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## routey

thanks johnny. the clasp on the watch is very uncomfortable as i've got a small wrist, do you guys change out the clasp with the strap or just the strap alone?


----------



## William2

I also found the clasp uncomfortable and changed it to a black Rios leather strap. I think it actually looks better on a black strap (I have the white face version).


----------



## crocker7

Just picked up my silver dial Tissot Visodate. I love it!

To Routey: Yes, there is a very low sound when I wound it.


----------



## watching the clock

Very nice! Works well. Hirsch straps are great, I hve purchsed one for one of my watches, very happy with it.


----------



## watching the clock

Very classy. The brown leather strap works great with the black face of the visodate watch.


----------



## watching the clock

Nice combo. Great pics too.


----------



## watching the clock

Wow!!! What great photos, so clear! Love the watch, I have the gold pvd case and white dial. love my visodate.
Great modern interpretaion following the design cues from the 1950's.

I loved the watch as soon as I heard about it at the release at the Basel show and knew I just had to get one.
I feel in good company by checkingthe watchuseek forum.


----------



## watching the clock

also my first automatic timepiece the Tissot visodate, it keeps very good time and gains aprox 2 seconds per 24 hours.
I don t wear it every day , as I havea couple of other Tissot watches.
I really love the Tissot brand as it allows me to buy more watches as they are reasonbly priced.
Enjoy your visodate!


----------



## NaiveMelody

I just got one last Thursday as a birthday present to myself. My first watch in years and certainly my first "proper" watch 

Mine is the silver face with stainless steel case, and brown strap. My home computer is broken so sadly can't upload pics, but we all know what it looks like by now.

It really is a beauty.


----------



## fluppyboy

IMO, Tissot should have kept the Visodate a Viso_DATE_! It's not called a Visodaydate! The addition of the day just ruins (what would otherwise be) that clean dial. If the watch looked like this...



















... then I'd already own it. As it is, I am now looking at alternatives, even though I'd prefer to buy a Tissot. (Why they haven't at least added an option like this, rather than the weird Roman numeral versions that they did, is beyond me :-( ).


----------



## tweed

fluppyboy said:


> IMO, Tissot should have kept the Visodate a Viso_DATE_! It's not called a Visodaydate! The addition of the day just ruins (what would otherwise be) that clean dial. If the watch looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... then I'd already own it. As it is, I am now looking at alternatives, even though I'd prefer to buy a Tissot. (Why they haven't at least added an option like this, rather than the weird Roman numeral versions that they did, is beyond me :-( ).


Nicely done fluppyboy, it would look cleaner with the date only. Although I grew to appreciate the weekday window, in the beginning I though the day+date window was bit too bold.


----------



## fluppyboy

tweed said:


> Although I grew to appreciate the weekday window, in the beginning I though the day+date window was bit too bold.


Yeah, but... don't you think that a date-only version would be nice to have, in the line-up? I know I do (and it's why I don't have a Visodate yet).


----------



## tick_tok

Just added a Visodate to my collection last week - it really is a great watch from both function and retro-styling. One thing I found on mine was the stock strap squeaked. A lot. Turns out the edges of the strap are sealed in a flexible plastic or rubber and they were squeaking against the inside of the lugs. Removing the strap and rubbing some paraffin wax on the end of the strap and the lugs ended the squeak. While I wasn't initially impressed with the stock strap and was planning to replace it, after a week of wearing I have to say it's really comfortable - I don't even notice the deployment clasp - so I'll be keeping the strap as it is.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone knows where can I get a Tissot tang style buckle? Thanks.


----------



## baytwenty3

Can anyone share their experience of the durability of gold-plated version of this watch?

Will it eventually fade, and if so how many years before this happens?

Thanks.


----------



## lokutus1

Is there some variation in the exact time the date changes? I accidentally banged my visodate hard against a door frame by accident. Afterwards, I noticed that the date switches at 12:01 am. I think the date used to change at exactly 12:00 am before, but I could be mistaken. I'm just hoping I didn't damage it.


----------



## shairen

Does the Visodate only come in black and silve (dials)? I have seen here that the day date on the silver one is red while on tissot's website it seems black?


----------



## minka

lokutus1 said:


> Is there some variation in the exact time the date changes? I accidentally banged my visodate hard against a door frame by accident. Afterwards, I noticed that the date switches at 12:01 am. I think the date used to change at exactly 12:00 am before, but I could be mistaken. I'm just hoping I didn't damage it.


Mine also switches at approx. 12:01. It was not banged


----------



## wm5382

once of the nicest watch from tissot

i am considering one for my self, a white dial with brown leather strap , looks classy


----------



## alx007

shairen said:


> Does the Visodate only come in black and silve (dials)? I have seen here that the day date on the silver one is red while on tissot's website it seems black?


The day turns red on Sundays. On the other days it's black.


----------



## Shaunie_007

A little eye candy to lure you into a purchase


----------



## James418

Hello all, 
I just joined this site, but have read many posts on here for the past year or so. Could anyone tell me how to post pics? I don't see anywhere that says to upload image. I just got a black on black Visodate and thought I'd post my new acquisition. Thank you!


----------



## tritto

Are you using an app on your tablet/mobile or viewing via a web browser?

If using a web browser, there should be a tool bar along the top of your draft reply. One of the icons will be to insert image - hover over them to see what they do. 

I use tapatalk (the old version) and it also has an icon to insert pics.


----------



## James418

I've been accessing from Samsung Galaxy S4. I'll try from my laptop and see if that makes a difference. Thank you!


----------



## James418

I don't know if anyone checks into this thread anymore. I just got a Visodate and I love it. This forum helped me make my decision. Just wanted to share my new black/black Visodate.


----------



## NaiveMelody

I've had mine for about a year now. I never really liked the original strap. I'm not keen on croc leather and especially one that is pretending to be croc leather. I wanted it on a simpler strap that is a lighter brown, to make it look a bit more casual, but still quality.

And so here we are with a Hirsch Forest strap in golden brown. If anyone is interested, yes the original Tissot clasp (with the old style Tissot logo on the buckle) fits beautifully. Here's a mobile phone pic.. with natural but dim light. It's a bit grey in Liverpool today!


----------



## NaiveMelody

James418 said:


> Just wanted to share my new black/black Visodate.


Looks great in black... I'm happy enough with my silver, but I bet yours would look even better on a brown strap


----------



## peachtreerd

NaiveMelody said:


> Looks great in black... I'm happy enough with my silver, but I bet yours would look even better on a brown strap


My black-dialed Visodate gets more use than any other watch I own. Although, I dressed it down with a Hadley-Roma brown oil tan strap.


----------



## NaiveMelody

peachtreerd said:


> My black-dialed Visodate gets more use than any other watch I own. Although, I dressed it down with a Hadley-Roma brown oil tan strap.
> View attachment 1427174


That's great


----------



## marcelmqz

NaiveMelody said:


> That's great


The black dial looks great with the oiled leather!


----------



## Black8ball

As i see the vast majority of Visodate owners have silver versions... why is that... do you really like it mush more than gold versions... is it s just matter of taste(?)... because I personally see the gold version absolutely outstanding... ;-)








Pic not mine from google


----------



## Dufresne

Great looking and very versatile. Here's mine.


----------



## Levvy

Hi all!
First post, first 'REAL' watch in 13 years and first Tissot 
Basically i'm new in the mechanical watch world. The last watch i had was 13 yrs ago which was a 'cheap' swatchwatch of around USD80 (in today's currency)






Btw, my wrist size is very small... around 6" inches, hence i was afraid i couldn't wear this since most watches looked too big on me. I was so happy at 40mm this doesn't look too bad on me! 
So any small wrist guys out there hesitating over this beauty, here is a pic of how it looks on my wrist. Maybe you'll have a better idea on whether you'd still want to get this or not.




Another beauty i nearly chose... wish the powermatic was in the visodate..


----------



## Tseg

I love this watch. Added a black alligator strap to match my typical belt/shoe/glasses combo (matchy-matchy). Add me to the list of satisfied buyers.


----------



## jedge76

peachtreerd said:


> My black-dialed Visodate gets more use than any other watch I own. Although, I dressed it down with a Hadley-Roma brown oil tan strap.
> View attachment 1427174


This is a great look on this watch. I love it. I had to sell off my Tissot and Steinhart automatics after some financial issues a couple of years ago (read:nasty divorce), but this was the look of strap I was dying to try out. Now, time to get back on the horse...probably my Steinhart 1st, but I want back in the game!


----------



## jedge76

Tseg said:


> I love this watch. Added a black alligator strap to match my typical belt/shoe/glasses combo (matchy-matchy). Add me to the list of satisfied buyers.


Very nice! I like the look of the black strap. Great choice!


----------



## Shutterspeed11

My first real watch that I bought about 8 months ago. Absolutely love it and gets a lot of attention. I do switch it to a brown strap occasionally when I wear it with jeans. 









Sent from the Blue Bolt


----------



## Lucingen

Hi Everyone!

I just wanted to share some pics of my _Tissot Visodate_ bought 3 years ago. I loved the watch at first sight (the appeal of its vintage side I guess), but was a bit disappointed with the fake crocodile strap. The original strap didn't last very long either, proving that Tissot did put all efforts in building a fine watch, not the strap. After buying a new leather strap, which was different from the original one, but enabled the use of the deploying clasp (_which was nice_), I wanted to try something else : the hand made button-stud leather strap from _*Form Function Form*_. To me this new combination looks vintage and nice, and better than the original one and the one I bought subsequently. What do you think about it?


----------



## Charlesthecoco

Lucingen said:


> View attachment 1519924
> View attachment 1519925


Looks very different..

But I like it! I have a black dial visodate, might need to get myself one of those straps


----------



## Lucingen

Charlesthecoco said:


> Looks very different..
> 
> But I like it! I have a black dial visodate, might need to get myself one of those straps


_Yes, very different indeed... There are plenty of colors to choose from. A black or tan colored NATO leather strap could well suit your black dial Visodate. Looking forward to seeing pics of the combination of your choice!_


----------



## mazdamx594

Hello,

I am a new visodate owner and I couldn't be happier, the face size is perfect and there is a certain simple charm to the watch that was missing for the rest of my collection. That said, I was wondering what kind of power reserve you were getting? I work a desk job so I don't move about too much. Last night I took the watch off and for the first time since I got it, picked a different watch to wear. I noticed that it stopped about 21 hrs after I took it off, well short of the claimed 42hrs. For practical purposes this is fine for me but I was just curious if perhaps a service was in order. Thanks in advance. 

Chris


----------



## Shutterspeed11

mazdamx594 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new visodate owner and I couldn't be happier, the face size is perfect and there is a certain simple charm to the watch that was missing for the rest of my collection. That said, I was wondering what kind of power reserve you were getting? I work a desk job so I don't move about too much. Last night I took the watch off and for the first time since I got it, picked a different watch to wear. I noticed that it stopped about 21 hrs after I took it off, well short of the claimed 42hrs. For practical purposes this is fine for me but I was just curious if perhaps a service was in order. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Congratulations on your new Visodate! I think it is a great watch and looks much more expensive than it really is. In regards to the power reserve, mine lasts probably around 30-35 hours if I just pick it and start wearing it. However, if I wind it up completely before wearing it, I can get close to that 42hr mark. My job includes walking around for half the time and at a desk for the other half. Hope that helps!

Sent from the Blue Bolt


----------



## mazdamx594

Shutterspeed11 said:


> Congratulations on your new Visodate! I think it is a great watch and looks much more expensive than it really is. In regards to the power reserve, mine lasts probably around 30-35 hours if I just pick it and start wearing it. However, if I wind it up completely before wearing it, I can get close to that 42hr mark. My job includes walking around for half the time and at a desk for the other half. Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from the Blue Bolt


it it helps quite a bit actually! Thank you. I agree that the watch has a much more luxurious appearance, it almost reminds me of an IWC. There is a classic brilliance about it.

Chris


----------



## blaster99

Damn this forum! Just joined the Visodate club. Swapped out the band for a Hadley Roma grooved leather. Thoughts on the combo?


----------



## alx007

blaster99 said:


> Damn this forum! Just joined the Visodate club. Swapped out the band for a Hadley Roma grooved leather. Thoughts on the combo?
> View attachment 1555016
> View attachment 1555017


I like it. Has to be the most different visodate combination I've ever seen!

I have a white one, and fitted it with a brown genuine alligator strap (as in : the strap that should have come with the watch!). It's world's apart now!

You'll have a blast! This is a fantastic watch, and arguably the best value in its price range!


----------



## DaneWilson

I'm graduating from law school this year and got my first job working in DC, and decided I'd like to get myself something to commemorate my hard work. My father passed away right before I started law school, and my mom is--absent, so I need to get my own graduation gift.

When I started shopping for a watch, I was looking at cheaply-made designer brands sold in department stores, but I wasn't happy with the look of many of the watches or the fact that a watch with the same movement, case, cover, and strap would have been one-third the price without the name. I, admittedly, knew very little about what I wanted, so I did a bunch of research. And after I decided what things I wanted in a watch, I ran across this beauty.

I just want to thank everyone that contributed to this forum. It really made this decision a no-brainer for me; there _is_ something special about this watch. The fact that so many of you have taken this beautifully made piece and managed to personalize it with the strap and make it seem, almost, infinitely versatile proves to me that this is the perfect purchase. And for what you get, it seems to be really a well priced piece.

I wanted something that can be worn with a suit, with dress shirt and tie, with plaid, and with jeans and a t-shirt. And this thing can do it all.

Now the only remaining question is: silver or black dial?

I almost want to spring for both. Also, does anyone know any authorized sellers that are cheaper than going through Tissot's website? If I could save some money, I would almost be tempted to get both.

And, again, thank you all so much for sharing and helping me make this decision!


----------



## tritto

Hi Dane. Many authorised dealers can offer a 20% discount of the RRP on the spot. They usually won't go higher though as they're not allowed to by Tissot. There are grey market dealers like Jomashop that sell the genuine article at a discount. They often have very good prices if you wait for a sale. You won't get a Tissot warranty from a grey market dealer, although they may offer their own warranty. 

What ever you do, be very wary buying off eBay. This model is heavily faked and my guess is that many on eBay are fakes.


----------



## satt-guy

Hello I just got mine (white dial), here it is


----------



## MChecchia

Hello, 

Just bought a pre-owned Tissot Vidodate (silver w/ white face) and the strap needs to be replaced.

I like the contrast stitching in Hirsch Modena but feel it may distract from the simplicity of the face. The other option I liked was the Hirsch Duke.

I would like to keep the purchase under $50. Any ideas?

Please post if you have pics of the watch/strap combo.

*Hirsch Modena*: Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in BROWN | HirschStraps

*Hirsch Duke*: Hirsch DUKE Open Ended Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in BROWN | HirschStraps


----------



## mikkemus23

Can I play? 
Just got it and very happy, so nice and clean.


----------



## alx007

DaneWilson said:


> Now the only remaining question is: silver or black dial?
> 
> I almost want to spring for both.


Tempting proposition. I have a silver; a neighbor had a black. Both beautiful watches. I particularly like the silver better, but just slightly.

If purchasing from an AD is important to you, you can probably get it for around $525-$550. Never seen it going for less than that. But then there are grey market dealers. jomashop is reputable, and has both models for around $420. I bought from them before, and the experience was great. Didn't need to use the warranty though.

Any way you go, if I can offer you a piece of advice is replace the strap. The visodate's strap is a piece of garbage, and feels cheap compared to the watch. I was able to get a DeBeer genuine alligator a while ago, and it was a fantastic purchase - the strap that should have come with the watch! As a bonus, the clasp fitted perfectly.

Good luck, and congratulations in graduating. Please post pictures when your well deserved gift reaches you.

All the best.


----------



## Charlesthecoco

New car and a new watch (with a different strap) !


----------



## Gibsons

Levvy said:


> Btw, my wrist size is very small... around 6" inches, hence i was afraid i couldn't wear this since most watches looked too big on me. I was so happy at 40mm this doesn't look too bad on me!
> So any small wrist guys out there hesitating over this beauty, here is a pic of how it looks on my wrist. Maybe you'll have a better idea on whether you'd still want to get this or not.


Beautiful watch! I have the other problem, I have a full 8" wrist and I usually opt for a 42mm -45mm watch... unsure if this will look that good on me, with my huge wrist. Let alone that most straps don't fit me or fit on the last notch. *Anyone have a large wrist and own this watch? *I don't own a classic watch like this and want one with a white or silver dial (or any other color besides my 4 watches with black dials). I guess the best idea for me is to try one on in an AD if they have the watch.


----------



## TysonJones

Got mine in Friday


----------



## TysonJones

Got my debeers alligator strap in to replace the stock one.


----------



## DiverBob

White dial for me 

Smart looking versatile piece indeed.


----------



## Ali Pajamapants

Damn. Really need a white faced watch but the black looks so good in some of these images.


----------



## TysonJones

Changed straps on mine again for kicks, turned out lookin pretty good.


----------



## dru88

I got this watch a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. I can't stop looking at it when it's on my wrist. It is also my first Swiss Automatic movement.

I am wondering what is the normal power reserve range you experience. I wear it consistently, but last Sunday I noticed it had stopped after about 15 hours of inactivity. Also, it seems to gain about 10 seconds/day. Are these normal occurrences, or signs that I need to bring it to an AD?


----------



## trevman31

I have a similar Hamilton likely with a similar movement. I wear all week days and noted that around Sunday night it runs out of juice. Automatic watches are never as accurate too. Sometimes I wonder why I bother but in the zombie apocalypse an automatic is the way to go. Your issue sounds normal.


----------



## Gibsons

trevman31 said:


> I have a similar Hamilton likely with a similar movement. I wear all week days and noted that around Sunday night it runs out of juice. Automatic watches are never as accurate too. Sometimes I wonder why I bother *but in the zombie apocalypse an automatic is the way to go.* Your issue sounds normal.


I agree. No watch batteries in the zombie apocalypse. Visodate might be a little too dressy for that particular instance but I'd still choose it b-)


----------



## hantms

Love the look of the Visodate. Then found one at a local mall.. and it doesn't work for me. It's just very small, and especially the leather strap is small, it tapers to quite narrow, and barely fits my wrist. Also very difficult to get open again once on the wrist, there is no release button, you kind of have to pry at it from the inside. 

On the plus side, they had a Couturier that's very nice indeed.. Bit more expensive, but NICE!


----------



## Gibsons

hantms said:


> Love the look of the Visodate. Then found one at a local mall.. and it doesn't work for me. It's just very small, and especially the leather strap is small, it tapers to quite narrow, and barely fits my wrist. Also very difficult to get open again once on the wrist, there is no release button, you kind of have to pry at it from the inside.


This is a 'classic' watch and believe it or not, vintage dress watches were even smaller than 40x40x11.6mm and the straps/bracelets tapered like that. It's a throwback and it's a very popular watch. I have a large wrist and would consider one if I tried it on and fit properly. Haven't seen one locally.


----------



## ROMY

I love Tissot Visodate Heritage Collection so excellence.


----------



## trevman31

Gibsons said:


> This is a 'classic' watch and believe it or not, vintage dress watches were even smaller than 40x40x11.6mm and the straps/bracelets tapered like that. It's a throwback and it's a very popular watch. I have a large wrist and would consider one if I tried it on and fit properly. Haven't seen one locally.


The black face with black strap is on my very short list with similar Hamilton Intramatic. About same price point. Black. Classic.

What other make and models did you all consider before picking this black Tissot?


----------



## Omega410

I jave to say that Tissot is one of the best watch for the money, same goes for Reactor watches. The more I read about the Visodate, the more I think I will add one to my collection. This watch really is an all purpose watch!


----------



## Omega410

This forum is going to get me in trouble! I am now looking into a Visodate! I love my Tissot T-Race, for the money the watch is excellent so, when I saw the Visodate it caught my attention.



ROMY said:


> I love Tissot Visodate Heritage Collection so excellence.


----------



## Danizzz

This is my new visodate! Amazing!


----------



## Omega410

Mine should be in Wednesday, I think I will cycle between the Visodate and my Omega SMP. I am looking forward to this watch arriving!


----------



## zimaster

Sooner or later, this will be in my collection. Is it difficult to find a used one? Is it a keeper or the kind of watch you frequently trade?


----------



## fluffy

zimaster said:


> Sooner or later, this will be in my collection. Is it difficult to find a used one? Is it a keeper or the kind of watch you frequently trade?


From my experience scouring the www for a used one, they do not come very often pre-loved.


----------



## zimaster

It took a while, but the right pre-loved one arrived


----------



## zimaster

Here is a pic:


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## Tseg




----------



## kicker245

just picked up my first Visodate, beautiful watch! Are there any mesh/milanais bracelets that you all would recommend? I asked Tissot directly and a replacement mesh band is ~$100. I was hoping to spend $50 or less. Thanks!


----------



## Turbos142

I've had this watch for over a year and haven't had it on much because I didn't really care much for the strap so I finally got around to ordering a new one. I think this dresses it down a bit so I have more opportunity to wear it.


----------



## la_gear

How fast does your Visodate run? I bought mine in January and it started out about +10 sec/day. Now it is at +2 minutes/day. Should I take it to the dealer (Tourneau) and have it looked at or am I just being picky?


----------



## alx007

la_gear said:


> How fast does your Visodate run? I bought mine in January and it started out about +10 sec/day. Now it is at +2 minutes/day. Should I take it to the dealer (Tourneau) and have it looked at or am I just being picky?


You absolutely should. It might just be magnetized. Did you drop it at any point?


----------



## la_gear

alx007 said:


> You absolutely should. It might just be magnetized. Did you drop it at any point?


I haven't dropped it. I do have a hunch that it might be magnetized as I have been placing it on my iPad on my nightstand at night and the iPad has a magnetic cover.


----------



## alx007

la_gear said:


> I haven't dropped it. I do have a hunch that it might be magnetized as I have been placing it on my iPad on my nightstand at night and the iPad has a magnetic cover.


That might be it. Had the same happening to a watch I have - a vintage watch, though. Went from +5s/day to +3min/day overnight. You can just get a cheap demagnetizer on eBay (~$20). In my case, that did it. or, to play safe, you might want to take it to your watchmaker. Should take him no time to get the watch demagnetized. If that's the issue, a lot of watchmaker will charge you nothing. And, of there's any other underlying issue, he might be able to assess it.


----------



## Drumguy

I love my Visodate, it gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## v8chrono

New to forum, I'm a big fan of Tissot watches esp. the modern Heritage collection, I also own many watches from their late 1960s/ early 1970s output. I agree with most posts on this tread and think that the 1957 is a very cool retro watch, but don't you guys really want one of these!?


----------



## craniopath

The watch looks so good in this picture it makes me wonder whether I have the same one 
What is the strap?


----------



## MartinM

I have actually never seen one except images in the Tissot catalogues. It looks very good on the image you have taken v8chrono. I wonder if they have any left, since it is a limited edition and we are 10+ years later. Guess I will find out Monday. Because this beauty I would definitely consider adding that to my personal collection


----------



## tissot_pt

Hi,

Let me share mine.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaneWilson

DaneWilson said:


> I'm graduating from law school this year and got my first job working in DC, and decided I'd like to get myself something to commemorate my hard work. My father passed away right before I started law school, and my mom is--absent, so I need to get my own graduation gift.
> 
> When I started shopping for a watch, I was looking at cheaply-made designer brands sold in department stores, but I wasn't happy with the look of many of the watches or the fact that a watch with the same movement, case, cover, and strap would have been one-third the price without the name. I, admittedly, knew very little about what I wanted, so I did a bunch of research. And after I decided what things I wanted in a watch, I ran across this beauty.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone that contributed to this forum. It really made this decision a no-brainer for me; there _is_ something special about this watch. The fact that so many of you have taken this beautifully made piece and managed to personalize it with the strap and make it seem, almost, infinitely versatile proves to me that this is the perfect purchase. And for what you get, it seems to be really a well priced piece.
> 
> I wanted something that can be worn with a suit, with dress shirt and tie, with plaid, and with jeans and a t-shirt. And this thing can do it all.
> 
> Now the only remaining question is: silver or black dial?
> 
> I almost want to spring for both. Also, does anyone know any authorized sellers that are cheaper than going through Tissot's website? If I could save some money, I would almost be tempted to get both.
> 
> And, again, thank you all so much for sharing and helping me make this decision!


Almost a year later, and I am still loving this watch and it hasn't lost any of its beauty, it still keeps incredible time, there isn't a single scratch on it, and the date change is still perfectly at 12:00. However, I need a new band. The one that came with the watch is wearing out and becoming lose, and the leather never seemed to become less rigid and more supple, though I _definite_ wore that band in. I have order the new milanaise mesh band, because I think it looks amazing with the black dial--however, that is back ordered four weeks. But I am also looking for a new leather band for it. And I very much appreciate all of you who have shared your pictures, and I am happy to take suggestions.

Unless you think I should just get the white dial silver version with a light brown croc leather strap--because I wouldn't take much convincing to buy a second one. 

Here is my beauty after a year of constant wear:


----------



## v8chrono

craniopath said:


> The watch looks so good in this picture it makes me wonder whether I have the same one
> What is the strap?


It's an aftermarket crocodile style in brown leather, I took off the Tissot strap and have stored it in the box to maintain originality.


----------



## v8chrono

MartinM said:


> I have actually never seen one except images in the Tissot catalogues. It looks very good on the image you have taken v8chrono. I wonder if they have any left, since it is a limited edition and we are 10+ years later. Guess I will find out Monday. Because this beauty I would definitely consider adding that to my personal collection


When I bought it a few years back Tissot only had two left, this was out of a run of 8888 pieces. I can recommend this model as it has a higher quality finish than the standard range. They do come up every now and then for sale used, if you go for one of then make sure you get the large polished wooden display box and all the paperwork, regards


----------



## JohnM67

Very happy with mine - waiting impatiently for a shark mesh I ordered from the bay to make it more casual when needed.


----------



## jrosado3

This watch has completely altered my watch rotation...I find I am wearing it a lot in both business and casual settings. Very nice watch!


----------



## Relos

I wish they made a black dial Visodate with the day and date functions written in white text on a black background.


----------



## Relos

v8chrono said:


> New to forum, I'm a big fan of Tissot watches esp. the modern Heritage collection, I also own many watches from their late 1960s/ early 1970s output. I agree with most posts on this tread and think that the 1957 is a very cool retro watch, but don't you guys really want one of these!?
> 
> View attachment 3474290


That watch looks great man! Very cool. I'd choose that over a Visodate.


----------



## remonrace

I was looking for one for quite a while, and now I've graduated I asked one from my parents. Got it this Friday and I'm thrilled to have it. I am not able to wear it full-time, and I read some things about hand winding.. can I hand wind the watch just as often as I like? And to check, can I just do this by rotating the crown clockwise?


----------



## Often




----------



## jrosado3




----------



## Bobblehead




----------



## jedge76

I think this leather NATO is my favorite strap for the Visodate. Looks like the rings are brushed on your NATO which I think is the perfect compliment. Nice choice!


----------



## zimaster

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/457215/Tissot4.jpg

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

hello there, just wanted to confirm if I need to send my Visodate back, I bought mine used but seems a little strange as it is not hacking and also day/date ticks over @ 11.35pm.

should I send it back?

Thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## blckstnlwyr

Just got my new Visodate in. Here's the unboxing!


----------



## tissot_pt




----------



## ge52001

And so I'm another happy victim that fell for this watch after reading the reviews and comments  one thing that I'd like to ask when does yours change the date? Is it precisely at 12 o'clock within second or is it after 12? Mine changes the date around 3 minutes after 12 which I don't think is normal. 
If that's not then do you guys send it off to Tissot to get re-calibrated or you just take it to the nearest watch repair shop?


----------



## QnceAgain

ge52001 said:


> And so I'm another happy victim that fell for this watch after reading the reviews and comments  one thing that I'd like to ask when does yours change the date? Is it precisely at 12 o'clock within second or is it after 12? Mine changes the date around 3 minutes after 12 which I don't think is normal.
> If that's not then do you guys send it off to Tissot to get re-calibrated or you just take it to the nearest watch repair shop?


Mine changes 4 mins after 12. I believe this is normal and nothing to worry about. I've had no problems with mine.

Love this thing!


----------



## storml219

Hi! I'm another happy "victim" that fell for this watch. Actually it is my first automatic watch and I have a doubt regarding it: when I shake it around (lightly...) I can hear the movement rattling inside and also when I tap on it.. no sharp noises, just rattling. I guess it's normal, given it works properly and it is, otherwise, very silent (just a nice tic tic tic), so I'm just checking. Thanks!


----------



## v8chrono

That's the sound of the rotor spinning around I expect.


----------



## storml219

thanks v8chrono. the nearest AD said a while ago it is "normal". I guess i'm just afraid because it happens when one taps the dial


----------



## MDSWATCH

I've had the white dial brown strap version for just over a year now and I still love it.

My favourite feature is the dome shape sapphire glass. I like glancing at it from the side.

It's just looks like a classic watch. No numbers on the dial. Nice and simple

I wear it from Monday through to Thursday. Then on a Friday to Sunday I wear my Rado True Ceramic.
I've just purchased an Omega SMPc which I will wear on an ad-hoc basis.

There was a question asked recently on the Omega forum about how Omega and Tissot compare in terms of quality and value for money etc.
It is a very valid question, because while I think my new Omega is a beautiful watch, I am also very fond of my Tissot Visodate.

The Visodate switches the date at midnight&#8230; The Omega doesn't!

My Visodate cost less than £300 from a dealer in Spain. 
If I get it serviced by Tissot (Swatch), in theory I will have to spend just over half the watch value on servicing every five years.
But I am prepared to do that, because it is my first serious watch and I really want to look after it.

I've even purchased a replacement Tissot strap for it. The original one is starting to wear (inevitable really).
If it gets really bad, I'll probably replace it with a Hirsch strap and keep the replacement Tissot strap in mint condition.


----------



## Split-Personality

Holy thread revival, Batman! Still have my Visodate and love it dearly. Suddenly dawned on me that it’s probably due a service, would we agree with the above? 5 year intervals?


----------

